# Say something about the person above you take again!!



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I know this has been up many times but I think it is time to bring it back to life so what yall think????????? bring the heat and don't let it go cold


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok i'll start it off... 

^ likes to eat his mamas ass out!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^^^ loves to eat apache's ass out while he eats his mams ass out.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

so whats wrong with that???? /\ /\ /\ /\ likes to massage opiums cornhole


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^needs to see a doctor for his ass eating fettish.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^has an unusual obsession with opiums cornhole!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^^^Is always one step behind , just like his sex life.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^
keeps bugging me to hear about my sex life!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^^^^Thinks someone cares.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^cant keep his hands out of his pants when the boy scouts are around


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^^is still in the boyscouts.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^knows i'm only in it for the loveless sex...NAMBLA rox!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^ is one sick ass mother fucker......


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ cant stop being jealous over the boyscouts!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^^^ is mad because he can't eat the brownies so he tries to lick the cubs


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ knows that since i cant EAT the brownies i just eat OUT the.... ok i won't go there...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao ^ is going to hell for what he just thought


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^^
is going to hell for starting this post again


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ just wishes he had started it good chance that \/ is the one that talked me into it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^^
dying to have bragging rights as the starter of the longest thread


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is only posting cause he wanted to be in this magic 3 way...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^
says that because he has bad thoughts about a magic 3 way on his mind


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ still dosent know it's now a 4 way...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is wondering where he is going to put so many poles cause he knows he dosent have enugh holes


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^ tried way too hard to rhyme


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ noticed a ryme that I didn't

nice call assmunch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^ 
< > Needs more participants before it dies! 
V


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^
makes a speech on how much he loves bush to get all the angry political people in here to make this thread longer


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^needs to explain himself better cause i'm lost


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^
Said angry political things in hopes that angry people will come to this thread and it will make more posts.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^needs to choose ONE name, is it NICK or ZAC??? nobody knows...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^laughs when he finds out my name is Zac Nickey and that ZAC is my first name.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^makes false statements


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is a chode for doubting someone on knowing their own name.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^didn't post in time to say something about sno


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^starts to make fun of sno but then a hoard of Cicadas fly in.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^got laughed at by me for having two first names as his whole name.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^
peed in the sno


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^sold me camber bolts!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^^ eats maggots


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^talks non-sense :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^Likes sno


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ has problems


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^likes rayne


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is my best friend


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^lost the war


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^_still_ talking non-sense


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ was never even in it. too scared to register.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is confusing sno by his non-sense.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^confused as fuck


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^In the chat room


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ most likely to acheive head status in a cathalic chior boy convention


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ like to play runescape


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

< just got done playin ^ likes to jerk off to Rosanne Barr's naked pics naked pics


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ likes to jack off to pics of Hal


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^ likes to jack off to pics of Hal


^likes to jack off on Vspec's pics! !!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^likes to JERK off lionel. (aka HondaHater)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^likes to JERK off lionel. (aka HondaHater)


^^^^ Misses lionel thats why he mentioned him.....***


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^ 

: Fluffy :


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

B14GEE said:


> ^^^
> 
> : Fluffy :



you mean THIS--------> :fluffy:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^ Might be the second to last person to post in this thread...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Lied about his last comment


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a hot ex-girlfriend


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Doesnt know i'm gonna get back with her next weekend


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<does now ^happy for him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Doesn't know she lives in houston...and that its only gonna be for 1 weekend


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<learning more and more ^hope he does the nasty all weekend long :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Is too kind


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ needs a new sig


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Avatar makes me dizzy :crazy:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^^^ needs a new sig


^ BETTER BISH?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ sig is still the same


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ doesnt know its been reversed


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ gets you now... ^^^needs to join chat


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

< cant at work with no aim ^ should chat in memory of me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is a closet metrosexual


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is the closet.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ has no closet


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

was concieved in a closet(7 min in heaven anyone? :thumbup: )


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^yellowsentragirls dad


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

who's your daddy? who's your daddy???


^has over 3000 posts...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has over 2500 posts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Bumped this thread


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

left the chat room


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Likes to CAB people


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Wants to see the Hershey Kiss car and the Oscar Weiner mobile to race!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
Cant say he wouldnt enjoy watchin


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^thinks his kiss mobile could beat my weiner


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^^
Forgot his weiner is 3" long and made of plastic


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^has aparently been spying on my weiner...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
its orange and yellow and hard to miss,needs to call enzyte


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^definately been spyin...Mr. Peeper...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Should wear clothes out doors


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^makes a good argument


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^^

quit wishing


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is from TeXaS


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is posting here instead of doing his job as a security guard.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^has failed to realize that most badguys are asleep or on a forum.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^stole my post
<~pissed off at the 60 second rule!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Pwned by the 60 second rule
<- Is working at a place where nothing ever happens....And is about to die of boredom


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^has a difficult job


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^the 2nd person to steal my post!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^laughing


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

<~fuckin gives up


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
yes indeed

<pwned by 60 sec rule


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^angry he got beat to the draw
<<steals posts


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^blah blah


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

NikZac Whips it out quicker b/c its smaller and lighter

^^
Sno 

Stole my f***ing post


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has a weiner fascination and CANT spell!
<messed up last post


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^doesn't need to post anymore, he's throwin off my posting.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

fixed it bish


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^knows he loves me

<--- ^ v -have just doubled the size of this thread


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is looking for love in the wrong place.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ is really a pedophile


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^borrowed my kiddie pr0n


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Kardon 

13 year old victim of Sno


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^pwned by the 60 second rule


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^pees in snow


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
fucks up my replies


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ got pwned cause im 15


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^can't legally drive


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ sucks major wang


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^would be perfect for keeping all of NF quotes (meant for sno)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Can survive hurucane force winds, unless there is a volvo involved


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^very angry
edit
<pwn3d by 60


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ thinks nick is angry


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^got double pwn3d


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
screwed my post in the a again


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt know i live across the street


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

<tripple pwn3d  I struck out


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

<feels bad for ^


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Raped by Nissanforums


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ was raped by a volvo


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Post Whore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^doesnt realize that while he is having fun posting in this senseless thread, his company is getting robbed, cleaned out, and loitered with obscene disturbing pictures by blankgazeX.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows my secret < pwned by 60 sec rule


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^


> Hides secret in ass


NickZac


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ except for when hes blowing the rhino


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Bitch Slapped


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ cock smacked


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 

Knocked the fock out , by a 10 D cell maglite, bish


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ likes that maglite up the pooper


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ still talks even though hes been bitch slapped , knocked the fock out, 

< porceeds to spray with mace , and kick head into curb


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

< pwned ^^that guy


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

< likes ^^ cause he helped me postwhore


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Learns the hard way ... im always on top


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ will get pwned
edit: i did pwn him cause i own a nissan!!hah sorry for the low blow


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
Here eat this









edit: heres a low blow for you i can legally drive


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is a sore loser..looks tasty btw


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
will be lonely shortly

< has to go patrol,


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is my new friend


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

<will return in 45min.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^won't be missed.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

<wants to kill sno ^ still shouldnt be able to drive and give me his wheels


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
should kill sno


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^should quit work
<should go to bed


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Has pleasent thoughts


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^
Spelled Pleasant wrong


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

^^
Looking for _bitchin_ wheels


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Knows his shit ^^


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^knows lew's shit...


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> ^^knows lew's shit...


ummm.... ^makes no sense


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes people cringe with early morning math


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^^Makes cities cringe with early morning breath.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^thinks he has 4 pages worth of good quotes.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^ Is pissy that someone is getting close to his record of 6


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

Give Me Chipppssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a '95 Sentra just like me.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ has a chode, unlike me


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ tries to hide his homosexuality and love for sno


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Felt alone after i left last night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ feels alone EVERY night


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
likes transvestites , army transvestites


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> likes transvestites , army transvestites



^^^is a transvestite :kiss: 



:waving: omg hi 2 u!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^lost his genitalia in a tragic smelting accident


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Pulls out mace again...Sprays this new breed of soilder in the face and smilies him on a near by curb


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ^lost his genitalia in a tragic smelting accident


^^
GNome hating bro. who turned on me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^needs a cranium proctolgy removal procedure done


(needs to get his head out of his ass) and not mention gnomes in that fashon again lol)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> WTF? .. I thought we were gnome hating hombres, i guess you've turned on me now, what next you will marry a gnome......


 ^^ stupid newb did not say anything about the person ahead of him... therefore should be banned.

^^is also gay.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Says he is gay


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ wishes i was gay but when reality hits him. he finds out he is alone. without a nissan.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Doesnt relize this is the internet and tomarrow no one will care about anything he says on here


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ doesn't realize the same thing applies to him. what a dumbass.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 

still reeling in pain fromthe ass fucking he got from a frech guy last night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ would kno cuz he is the french guy who wants to do it...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

< is lol at the two ^^ making asses out of themselves because we all know nobody cares about nobody anarchy will rule the world


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
He speaks the truth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is finally right about something


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

< apologizes for gnome comment


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ eats....likes to....smells like....dammit dude why you apolagize now I can't think of anything to say lol


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Cant think of anything to say


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ just wants to post whore


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is a post whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> GNome hating bro. who turned on me


wtf?
^ likes to masterbate while watching the osbournes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... official gnome killa, and playahata


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao I got muh phd playa hatea's degree ^likes to watch donkey shows in mexican prisons where he is the star 


lol sorry had to do it


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Just hatin like a playa


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^jus chillin like villan


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^has by far the sickest signature on here


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^not too far behind
<"It's about time someone noticed!!!!" haha


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

recomends the Baltimore Abortion Clinic , all of his were done there..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ hates me cause i have a nissan and he doesnt  but he has a maglite


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

^^^ Has posted 19 times in this thread


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ has nothing better to do than count my posts


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ should be banned by lew


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should be banned a long time ago : )


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is very right


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> ^ has nothing better to do than count my posts


I figure you'd run out of fingers and toes soon and would lose track.

Lew


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^Keeps the kiddies inline


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^once massaged micheal jacksons monkey


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ thinks about mj often


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Misses my maglite...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^needs to get a nissan tired of his name


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ is cool :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^^uses that thumb to check the consistancy of his women :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't get it ^^^ confuses me


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

^^takes him a while to get jokes


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\/\/\ loves isketch.com


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^^ Loves PoRn


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ loves lionel


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^bitch
















jk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ jokes around but just like everyone else... does not realize kevin has feelings too...




hahahah


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Aww, it'll be ok Kevvy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^after i become a millionaire. then everyone will want to be my friend.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^thinks he's gonna make millions


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ thinks his name is spelled "ZAC"


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^^ likes cheese


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

^^^

likes to quote me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ gets quote by ranex


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ likes to quote spanish hookers...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is in love with a bull dog named sheila


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ dosent realize that bulldog is his MOM!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Likes to wack off using hot sauce


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^right after posting that decided to try it...he is still in the hospital with severe penis lacerations


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Was never good at spelling bees 


(woolf)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ dosen't realize the meaning behind woolf so I will tell it 
wool=sheep 
wolf+wool =duh woolf 
now woolf=wolf in sheeps clothing derrrr
if ya meant anything else well I guess we need spell check lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^really put too much work into explaining


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^cant decide wheather to back up apache or tom!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^likes to set poo on fire


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ dosent realize the poo wanst set on fire, it came out fire!!! :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^likes spicy food


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should tell blank to believe me because apache is speaking nonsense :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ should realize apache always speaks nonsense...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ has been enlightened by the truth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ has been enlightened by my balls!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^needs to lick my balls go for the one with the peircing in it ...it's kinda sensitive


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ only has one testicle


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Looking for an S13


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^looking for new tires


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ has a funny avatar


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^Is hoping this thread will get as many post as 3 werds.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ speaks jibberish :wtf:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^just doesn't understand altim8GA


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Needs tee-pee for his bunghole!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^just reminded me to go to the store

Thnx!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ goes and buys a douche for his ass


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has water gun fights with deuchers


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wants to be sprayed in said fight


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^just got inducted into the first annual Nissan Forums Water Deuche Fight.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should wear goggles to protect eyes in said water fight


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^doesn't back up his type-r's


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ is about to have a pissed off samurai Ki77y sicced on him


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^just backed up his type R w00t!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^needs to get a job invovling sharp things and running


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ that job would be a ninja


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes Mrs Bedsores


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

^ likes Boba spat in his general direction


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has too good of a memory


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ drinks boba


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wants everyone to come stay at his house


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^wants everyone to come stay at his house


 ^^^ wants to come to my house


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is too excited about people coming over


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has most physhcodellic pimpin avatar.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^lost his avatar in a tragic car accident


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^lost his in a pickle incident


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

^ lost


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^hides things


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^finds things that don't belong to him and keeps them


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is still jealous from that whole 'stole his little sister's virginity' thing


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^still believes he was the "first" for her


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

(good one)

^drifts a semi truck


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^been going at this all day


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is a happy daddy..wtg man..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ is looking for a s13.. what a noob


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ still looking for that "experienced" 16 yr old!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ doesnt realise i have a car already though..i just want a 240 to tinker with..n00b..go flame someone else cause i pwn you


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Needs to smoke somthing to calm his nerves


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ found out i smoke and drink..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ need to realize that not everyone smokes the pole like he does


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ skilled at smokin the pole..oh btw i only smoke cigs and marijuana..oops..illegal..: (


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:fluffy: ^ dosent realize his dad is the best teacher... by example... :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> ^ still looking for that "experienced" 16 yr old!


^ have you found me one yet?? 


KaRdoN said:


> ^^ doesnt realise i have a car already though..i just want a 240 to tinker with..n00b..go flame someone else cause i pwn you


^ look at my title


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ is gay


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Called Jeong gay


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ speaks the truth


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ May be a certified PC tech or whatever, but I was building, tinkering and fixing computers while he was still in diapers and sucking his momma's teet.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is still canadian so stfu


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is going through puberty



j/k


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^contributes


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^_Does not_ contribute

(bet ya didn't see that one coming, lol)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
thinks he's clever


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ needs to tell everyone to come to nf chat..on aim


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Name should be _wish.i.was.[redacted]_

(damn the 60sec rule!)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
pwned by the 60 second rule


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^wants a mullet


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wants clothes to hide his 3" Orange and yellow weiner


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Still wishes he was me


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt know i am him


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has a fascination with multi color weiners


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ has a tiny wang


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is a peeper


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows too much


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know enough


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> ^Doesn't know enough


^ doesnt know shit either! :dumbass:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Is also a peeper


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is oh so very right


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wants to be a peeper

< Pwned by the 60 sexonds rule.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ needs to come to the nf chat


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wants me to come to the chat
<cant b/c he is working and has to go on patrol , but will return in 30-45 min.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ needs a better job


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
Shit raping donkey eater.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ needs to be shot..i think hes gone insane


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

3 Words!!!!! Fucktards!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

wrong thread jackalottacockus.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL

(i've done the same thing before Loki, don't feel bad)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> 3 Words!!!!! Fucktards!


SELF OWNAGE!!!! o0o0o0o0o0o0


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Forgets to say something about the person above him


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NickZac said:


> SELF OWNAGE!!!! o0o0o0o0o0o0



^

Noted the self ownage of the self ownage.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^very sharp
sry loki but i had to say it.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Posts a whole lot

13posts/day


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^doesnt post as much
<"jesus christ i gotta slow down but im so damn addicted"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Addictive tendencies


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Sympethetic to NickZac


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> ^ needs a better job



^^
Is very right


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^wish.i.had.a.better.job


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
lost his chance to reply to kardon


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Owns my chips


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^needs to stop whoring this thread.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
posts too damn much


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^needs to stop posting right after me.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs to stop bitching


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

needs to realize that i'm intentionally posting right after sno.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Likes girls w/ red hair


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
IS getting in my way (f***ing 60 sec rule.)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^can't say fucking


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
isnt at work


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
works like he secures fort knox


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Wish's he worked at fort knox


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^needs to go on a patrol.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs to be hit with my fucking maglite


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^would go to jail for assaulting someone with said maglite.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Wants no part of a maglite




wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Needs to be hit with my fucking maglite


^Didn't censor himself this time


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize , i stopped caring after 1:00


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^takes internet joking too seriously.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Not an l33t haxor 
<Doesnt care about the internet


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^obviously doesn't care about his job cuz he's on the internet more then he does any work.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
shrunk from pissing in the sno


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is always right
< Doesnt have any work to do because he is on the graveyard shift, and sits at a desk in the front.But doesnt sleep like the other guards.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ needs to get on aim


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ needs to get off aim and go celebrate the stanley cup win... wut are u thinkgin?!!?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ likes the cawk


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Likes the TWA tea


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ still isnt on aim
< doesnt get it unless you mean twat..in that case i love it


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs to chill while i get on aim xpress


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is actually a cool guy...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs to learn the pleasure of a nice warm cup of TWA Tea


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ drinks tea like an english man


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^^knows how Englishmen drink tea, slideways?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^will feel the wrath of Englishmen everywhere


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ means to say poor english bastard


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is a big **** with a small dick.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ likes talking about homos, and im big, not a ****, and have a pretty big dick actually..ask anyone of my babys mommas..lol j/k about the babys mommas, but ask any of the chicks ive been with


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^clubs baby seals


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> ^^ likes talking about homos, and im big, not a ****, and have a pretty big dick actually..ask anyone of my babys mommas..lol j/k about the babys mommas, but ask any of the chicks ive been with


 ^^^ is a gay ****, thinks he is big and tough, yet doesn't got a S13.  should be celebrating the tampa bay win, but is a loser so has to stay inside and post.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt realize how hot it is here and the fact i dont have house keys since my bro moved back in

edit: gay ****, isnt that an oxymoron? lol kev you just got pwned!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^fuckers skipped me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ its ok you're too cool to be made fun of.


note: being a **** is being gay, therefore is just two words that mean the same being put together. hot hell, shitty shit, fucking fucks,fagget pile of sticks, etc. therefore isn't an oxy moron ex: cool nerd, frozen boiled water, cool kardon, etc. go back to school kid.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ feels like chicken tonight


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Needs to give me an idea of what he wants for his avatar


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should join me in ruining kevs car


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jealous of the S13


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Still hasn't put my avatar to use


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should check his inbox


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should use this one because maximum avatar file size is 25kb


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is the shit


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a bad-ass avatar now!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^Hooked my avatar up, thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Another satisfied customer 

..you're very welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^forgot to turn off the oven


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is baking brownies


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a sexy avatar



NickZac said:


> ^forgot to turn off the oven


^Says things that I don't understand


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is a big brownie fan


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is absolutely correct


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ Doesnt know i'ma be in houston this weekend.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^had better bring some flip flops and shorts...cuz its gettin hot as hell in Texas


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ knows what he's talking aboot.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Was called OPIUM earlier..










..by me


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
likes to post photo-chops of underage girls :fluffy:


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/i\ wants to show me her titties.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ lies to get girls


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/i\ does it too.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ promised he wouldnt tell anyone


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/i\ knows damn skippy i don't do well with promises


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ doesnt know NP lost her V card to me


----------



## NiSmO Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!! i love this sight.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Broke the rules and spelled _site_ wrong


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^has a good eye


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^only has one eye^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ only thinks with one head


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know that I can only see out of one eye b/c of a paintballing accident


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ thinks we dont know that it wasnt a paintball accident...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinks he's funny..




..serious accident though


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ needs to stop going painballing then


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know that i've never been paintballing

(discharged inside friends house)


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^needs to reethink who friends are!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ needs to realize WHAT friends are!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^pees in the pool


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^drinks the pool water!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^drinks Zac's pee straight!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows that zacs pee tastes like


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> ^ knows that zacs pee tastes like


^ needs to post in complete thoughts...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ just needs to understand i have a lot of typos


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^cause hes only typing with one hand... :thumbup:


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^just found out he wasn't adopted, his mom just gets around the block A LOT if you know what i mean


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows a lot about typin with one hand


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^must be stalking me or something


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ likes it when others type with one hand too...


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^just set his ball sack on fire


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Watched him do it


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wishes he was there too


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ just jealous cause he couldnt put the fire out...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Has a burnt ball sac


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^cuz he sucked them until the fire was out


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wishes he had a burnt ball sack


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ assisted with the other nut.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is way to interested in my balls...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^has interesting tiny balls.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wishes he had a 3" yellow and orange weiner to call his own


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^willing to donate a 3" weiner


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Donated his to his mom last night


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^confuses his mom with mine all the time


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize my mom is half dead laying in a hospital bed in a coma...


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^just helped me figure out why she wasn't coming


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Uses 3's to represent E's


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^rhymed way to well
<speaking of buring. tonite me and some friends were drinkin beer in his back yard with BB guns waiting for these rats to come out so we could shoot them. We only killed one and we then sat the fucker on fire.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^sounds like i missed out on a great evening


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Talks to animal killers


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ PETA lover


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^nazi


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^peta hater

edit; pwn3d!

I love peta...had a few last week...tasted like chicken.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^thinks he owned me.. but actually just sounded like a dumbass (or a honda owner but hey whats the diff right guys?)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^doesnt have good understanding that I pawn3d myself cuz of the 60 second rule. and i proudly drive a B15 SE-R.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^drives a damned good car


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is a damn cool guy  
thx man!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^is realizing only him and I are posting anymore lol


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should join us in the chat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ isn't even talking in the chat


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Accidentally got a reply intended for kardon


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ ok....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^isnt in chat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ probably isn't either. i left cuz no one was talking.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Probably figured why chat when i can download mass sums of porn


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^still at work (i am guessing)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Probably figured why chat when i can download mass sums of porn


 ^^^ 56k. there goes your theory.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Should be felt sorry for


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Work never ends


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is on a NISSAN forum and doesn't even own one!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Sweats the small stuff


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^needs to practice anger management(i suggest a 3lbs sledge to his knees) on the the guy whole raped his friend.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^^doesn't know that anger management is a money making scam :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ doesn't know i get my money off anger mangement. stop telling them it doesn't work! that's my business ur stealing!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

^piece of shoe


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^con artist


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ post whore


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^pays for post whores


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ wants to get paid for post whoring


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^should pay me for giving him free shots


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^gives 'free shots'


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^likes his "free shots" in the eyes


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^owns me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^IS owned

pc+1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^loves to own people


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^loves that warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ tries to hard to whore, but will get the job done


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has had the same avatar for ages


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has 4 nipples


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^isnt very fast. the rest of the forum already knew that


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^just keeps owning me


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ likes being pwned


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^makes like a circus seal


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ just totally lost me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is still okay, even tho he doesnt know lines from Kevin Smith movies


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is a farrrrrgin sneaky bastage


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs a new avatar...where the hell is Tom?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ agrees that i need a new avatar


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^spot has a lot of miles on him...thats a lot of pimp walkin


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ doesnt know spot is tryin to get away from the radio activity


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ nice posts!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is one of my finest hoes


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ still hasnt made my avatar...still my boy though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should give me a better idea of what he wants

be alot easier if you had a Nissan or even just pics of the Expedition


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ making up excuses for not getting the job done. 
*solution:* blame canada


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^always blames others


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^doesnt know how to take own responsibility


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^speaks the truth


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ not a post whore at all.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ makes 7... up mine.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^likes sprite rather then & up!!!^


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

/\ one hand typer that makes alot of typo's


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ knows i only have one hand on the keyboard cause the other one is fisting your ass!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^needs to tell me the name of the aol chat where everyone on here goes to


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^wishes he knew!!!

seriously, i dont know the name, i just follow the invites...


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^fucked me up! damn that was cold hearted like a mofo!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

6needs to understand chat is like a secret society... you'll never know if your outside...


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^is my slave master


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ whores OT day and night.. i think he has more posts than i do now

**edit** post meant for blank and he does have more posts than me now..


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^his favorite phrase is "search".


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ isnt quick enough in OT, i own you!!

ps i told you id pass your ass soon 

*edit** D'OH!! post meant for vsp3c...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Still recovering from burnt balls


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ needs to realize its "enjoying" not recovering...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ it's okay that you have more posts than i do.. cause i still own all the nubs!! >:F


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ now bows down to me!!!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^bends over for me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ silence noob!!!! where's my powder??????!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Crushes nubs hopes and dreams


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ has been crushed by vsp3c at least once


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ actually, i don't recall such incident.. hmm..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Hasnt crushed any of my dreams, 
< hasnt given him a reason too


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^loves me


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Doesnt relize im the maglite totin administer of pain , and consequence , with the love for only one person ..... Hotnissanbabe...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ bends over for me now that he's been crushed 

*doh.. post meant for s3v3rthsomethingsomething..whatever..*


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

<^v> wishes my damn biotch ass bro er.. sister niky would come back!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^has dreams of grandure


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Prob doesnt know who Hotnissanbabe is ...



vsp3c said:


> ^ bends over for me now that he's been crushed
> 
> *doh.. post meant for s3v3rthsomethingsomething..whatever..*


^^
Knows that its the internet and i dont care


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ last comment scares me.. -_-;;


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ little asian boy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ what's your point?? 2,666 > 327


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

My last comment scared you...
< wonders why?

***EDIT*** you took the bullet for kardon


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ wants to take a shot at me


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Isnt a target anymore


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^deserves a silvia


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should trade his b13 for an s13 and give it to me


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^dosent know my b13 is r.i.p. since 03  but project s13 is not far from my grasp!!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^my condolences to you (again) sad how it died....


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^im driving a ford...  OH GOD WHY!! ::sniff, sniff::


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should let me get in on project s13..better be a coupe too!


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^should starta chat on aim so we can talk


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> ^should starta chat on aim so we can talk


^You live where I suffered when Hurricane Andrew decided to come along and say "Fuck You."




Jones


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
GOt fucked over by hurrican Andrew


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^still workin hard


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ still trying to whore


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^hasnt realized that started loooong ago.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ funny short asian man


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^fails to realize i am not that short, asian or funny.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

^Not the one that said I got fucked over by Hurricane Andrew, luckily for him I wont break his face.


Jones


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^might be lionel


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
The person above him thinks that he can break my face


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^breaks no faces, but breaks a lot of wind


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^Enjoys sniffing the wind from below


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ thinks of this shit because he does this shit


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^^^^ sniff smells good


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^why is he smelling me!!???


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^^^ yumm smells good


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ freaking me out! *ban*


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ hey chill i was talkin bout the sweet summer breeze


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ talking about the breeze comin out of my ass!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^^ obsessed with the smell of anus


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ obsaeesed with my anus! :fluffy:


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ and other anuses i presume


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is jealous of my anus


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ does'nt have an anus!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows too much already


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^pretends he dosent know im spyimg on him!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to take his medication


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ "is radioaktively delicioso!" as quoted by niky


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has one of my dream cars


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is as bored as me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has bumpin new avatar


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ so kind to notice


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^if his expeditions a rockin...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ bumpin and bumpin and bumpin...


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

<<<< just wrecked my baby :bs:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt play by the rules


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ oh yeah....you have no anus.....


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^so do u


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has too many anus'


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ knew i had so many asses!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

< now my car has no anus or mouth 

^ has man titties


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ drives a saturn


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ smoke ur 240sx


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^_Still_ drives a Saturn


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ owned speqz


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

< drives a nissan altima 3.5 SE as of 2morrow


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Forgot to say something about the person above him 

(Glad to hear you've decided to ditch the Shaturn and get a Nissan)


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^good for him! 
< might have to wait another year to earn enough for his GTiR


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ has man titties....

nissan pwns...


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ loves my man titties!!

*wanna be my manwhore?


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ questionable cross dresser


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^closet case


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Can read and write


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ struck out


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should buy a Nissan


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ till this day still has not made me an avatar. LoL


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is too complicated

(eventually going to get a brainstorm and make you something)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is still my homie. :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Fo' shizzle mah nizzle!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^^ da washup duode!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Likes midgets with mullets _way too much!_


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ OMFG he noticed
http://www.danasoft.com/sig/Theawasomeness.jpg


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^whats so cool about that?


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ midget with big anus


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wrecks Saturns


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^wishes it was his birthday so he could party it up all nite.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Notices things are very slow here right now


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ in actuallity is very slow himself....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Totaled his Saturn

(i didn't know they could go fast enough to attain enough damage to be considered totalled. then again, the value of the car isn't very high to begin with. j/k)


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ has one keckasssh avatar!!!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> ^Drives a Saturn
> 
> (sorry, that'll never get old)


drop the saturn thing....totaled it 2day

^ gets pwned by totaled saturn


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Started it


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ again!! asss keckin avater!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Knows what he's talkin' about :thumbup:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ wil get pwn3d by my zoopabeagle!!!!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ lost me


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ got pwn3ed by te superbeagle!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ must be whipped by g\f with the bow on dogs head


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^doesn't know that zooopaabeagle is impervious to any kind of damage, whatsoever!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^doesnt know that his dog looks like a queer


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^ doesn't know it's only a ploy to lure unsuspecting villains to hump der legzz out!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ doenst know hes talkin to me bout engine swaps on anoterh forum : )


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^doesn't know i got lost a litltle


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ doesnt know that totalled satun will pwn him


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ doesn't even kno wut a 'post' is... what a newb!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^dreams of pwning a n00b army


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
From TExas ... 


j/k


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ needs a geography lesson


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Got a post meant for the person above him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^would be faster on the draw (type) if he was in Texas


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Thinks he a rabbit...
<Post whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants to be recognized for his post whoring


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^
^ ^ your both whores!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Made me the post whore i am


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ worships me like everyone should!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ needs a crown or something...???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is going to get me a BK crown!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ needs to print this pic.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is a "Big Kid"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes the "big kids" a little too much


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
The PIMP of all BK crowns


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ no you own all.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^wantz to get pwn3d by my mutantmidgetmulletman!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Has been owned by his mutantmidgetmulletman


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Ruined the game by whoring


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Needs to get over it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Needs to say goodnight to me because i'm going to sleep :asleep:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Went to bed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Liar

..not just yet.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Got my hopes up  ...j/k


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Knows what song the lines
"Choose and renounce throwing chains to the floor. Kill or be killing faster sins correct the flow."
comes from without having to search for it.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Has me pegged for someone else...
<doesnt have a damn clue what song that is


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^ thinks that knows all songs! ^_^ (shit havent been ehre in a while so im all like WTF?)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Yet again pegged me wrong
<doesnt know any songs


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Yet again pegged me wrong
> <doesnt know any songs


^yet again says stuff that still confuses me more!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Hopeless


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^needs to let me join the secret society


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Isn't aware that the secret society doesn't exist. If it did, it wouldn't be a secret. *HINT HINT*


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs stop giving clues about the secret society , and put some clothes on dammit


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^should test my Nissan Knowledge to see that i deserve to join


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Needs stop giving clues about the secret society , and put some clothes on dammit


needs to stop asking/talking about secret society BS


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Ruins my fun


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Ruins my fun


^ no ones stoping your right hand :thumbdwn:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

has to use tweezers


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^uses the worlds smallest pair of tongs


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> 
> has to use tweezers


^^uses that himself from experience


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is a hater for no reason .You try show him sympathy and he gets pissy.I actually though he was gay like rice box , sorry , my bad..



s3v3rth3stars said:


> ^uses the worlds smallest pair of tongs



^^ 
Wants to die, and has so much more living to do


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^^ thinks every one is GAY.......sole man looking for another ****.....


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize i didnt know, and i am sorry.
<not looking for **** likes vagina too much..sorry


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^^ needs to stop saying sorry and realize OT is all about chilling :cheers:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Is chillin like a villin


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ really sucks at this ot thing


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is about to make a mistake i wont let him forget..(remember MR.Maglite , well he is nothing like Mr.Iron Bar of Anal Fury)


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^is a messed up sex freak (dude.....don't even make me hate you..)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize that the only sex im into is what i get from my GF eery week..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants his GF to give him sex every day instead of every week


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^along with everyone else on this page, doesnt quite understand the purpose of OT and this thread


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes his parents didnt try to make him into hulk by bringin him to a nuclear powerplant


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ makes me scratch my head and go wtf did he just say???????????


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^shoots big bullets


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^processes claims (whatever that means)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^pretends to understand very little in order get out of doing work


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^always points his finger at others to get the attention off of his lack in performance


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ complaining about slow sentras personal life


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know by now that im an ass hole, and complain about everything


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is an asshole who complains about everything

(just incase you didnt know by now)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is cool as shit...and i miss all those posts he used to slap up


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is an asshole but is still on my A list


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Didn't use my avatar that I worked soo hard on 



j/k


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ made it too big for me to use, but i will find some use for it


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^dosen't like big ones


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ doesnt have a big one


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^this guy is cool


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Had to say something about himself 'cause he has no friends.


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^hurt my feelings


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

^^^should know this is my first time posting in this thread....

<---is a noob


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should know that postin in this thread makes u more of a noob


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ shouldnt give away OT secrets


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^shouldnt reveal how he got 2.5k posts


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows that posting in this thread brings you one step closer to OG status


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^overestimates my knowledge of this thread


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should also know that 240sxy is a hawt girl who has a hawt lookin' Nissan. 

(saw your picture in the yearbook, welcome to our pad)


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^making want to become less of a noob
<gets pwned by 60 second rule


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^gets pwn3d by an inanimate object


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^gets pwned by slow sentra
<yet again gets pwned by 60 sec rule


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^just said I pwn3d myself, damn I'm good


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^just made himself look bad and me good


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is suffering from the normal n00b delusions


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should realize that he'd get owned by my totaled saturn


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Can't believe he left out the "pwned by 60sec rule!"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^at the end of the day, drives a Saturn


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^gets off on watching his avatar


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^owns the 60 second rule


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^was too slow


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

<owned by 60 sec rule

^can lick my nuts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to have men lick his nutz :tmi:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ has his nuts in the palm of his hands


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to keep my nutz outta his thoughts


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to keep my nuts out of his mouth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't realized they're so small I thought they were tictacs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should be wary of salty, flesh colored tic tacs


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has been known to give some really good advice (LMAO) :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ should become a professional post ho


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ needs to show proof of type r's


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has no room to talk about someone's post whoring


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^shouldnt let that ex get away


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^shouldn't be that slow on the draw if you're in texas


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is right, im owned


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^is soooo pwn3d!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is smokin' some good stuff because he sees zoopabeagle


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^didnt use the midget, wth?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to ride the little people


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes to ride the Donald


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows Donald gives good head


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^ wants Donald to suck off ronald's dick


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is the proud owner of a Ronald on Donald porn site


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should get off me on my driving a saturn


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^Should find a way to "get off" other thank National Geographics magazines


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ drives a saturn 

*meant for speqz*


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is turned on by saturn drivers


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^would destroy any saturn i have 500 dollars on it (yes im hatin, go nissan)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^once had a secret affiar with a ford escort


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows all of your secrets


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Is addicted to aim


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ needs to sleep cuz it's my turn to whore.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^takes his post whoring too seriously


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
slow to show


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has been know to drop his trousers a bit too quickly for the likes of some


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wish's he had the balls i do


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wishes he has the schlong I do :thumbup:


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

^thinks 3 inches is big


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^thinks 5 mins is long


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ post whore in the making wtg man!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^stabs himself with needles!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^once again like every other day pissing in the snow even though it's summer


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wishes he was me.


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ wishes people didnt piss on him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Says the first thing that comes to mind


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^likes golden showers.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^sno is slo!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^always involved in the NWS post.. wonder why


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinks i'm a horny sunuvabish


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats only implied, but i will say most of your thread make me laugh and almost put me in tears


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is a pretty little girl!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Betta recognize!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is also a pretty little girl, but only in a dress


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ has a new avatar


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ are you hot??


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ knows i'm hot....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ knows i'm hot


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is 16..........


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ no.. i'm 15 :fluffy:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ can't even drive yet?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^4 words cheater


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ in wrong thread

[three werds is that'a way man >>>]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^my bad, i thought i was in the 3werd one....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

psulemon said:


> ^my bad, i thought i was in the 3werd one....


owned by self 

ps. do you have any pics since you say your hot


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

^ his self ownage makes me laugh so hard i cry!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ he just farted!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^is getting picked on


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^crazy MoFo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^designs avatars


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Correction..



NickZac said:


> ^tries to designs avatars


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ Lost to a bear in an arm wrestling contest


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Was the bear that I lost too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^why doens't avatar kick up dust anymore...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^believes the "bling bling" effect will attract chicks


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
Think they're so clever...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^found out I have multiple personalities, damn


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ both of you do


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ that was funny


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ why are u on his dick??


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^wants to have mad sex with 3 horses and a midget


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ cuz hes got my back NEWB!!!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^obvious post whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ fast becoming a post slut


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ becoming fast with blankgazex
<- averages 21 post per day


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^enjoys anal


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ tolarates anal!!!



Speqz said:


> ^ becoming fast with blankgazex
> <- averages 21 post per day



okay timeout from this game...

anyone who proudly announces thier post count within a few weeks of being here should be adamized!!!


time in...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL, adamized 

I love code-talk 'round the n00bs..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ enjoy's picking on the noobs as m,uch as i do...

lol me 2, cause then they lose out on the fun!!!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^has more post than me, but i've been here a year longer, is a whore!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ owns cats, nuff said!!!


j/k man


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^has flaming a$$-h0l3 (the proof is oin the picture)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ knows about my asshole cause hes always tossing my salad!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^fawker


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ is too damn slow!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^caught me


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^Confuses me with one of his other post whores!
<Tosses NO salad!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ dosen't understand that denial is the first sign of an addiction


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^in the 12 step program for too much animal sex 
first, if the majority of your post are in the off topic section, you are just a post whore..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^keeps his pimp hand strong by shinin' th' dubs


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lmfao... wishes he had a pimpin arm...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^only has one hoe, so that pimp hand is kinda weak


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^two best friends are left hand and right hand
<only needs one hoe....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^^knows those two best friends come in handy right after the phrase "Is Hendrix gonna have to choke a bish?"


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^idles michael jackson and tries to be him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinks I shamelessly plug myself 

VOTE FOR ME!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^can't vote due to doing time at "Club Feb"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Talking gibberish


(in other words, i do not understand)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^should have paid more attention in school

("Club Fed = federal prison" and no more voting)


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should goto school


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^got schooled when his saturn got pwn3d by a bigger vehicle


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ got voted bestest avatar


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^didn't get nominated for best avatar even tho he probably should have.


[redacted] said:


> ^Thinks I shamelessly plug myself


you're sick!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a _very_ dirty mind


get you head outta the gutter sno!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^99.99999% of his internet time is spent surfing for porn (0.00001% is for NF)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Knows nothing


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^plugs himself


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^watches the self-plugation


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Trying to make me mad


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has been mad ever since the doctor slapped him on the ass


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Has been happy ever since I slapped his face with my cock


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knew seeing a penis smaller than mine would make me happy


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Got screwed by a porn scam


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Got screwed by a male porn star


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is a male porn star


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wishes he was a gay male porn star


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants to be a lesbian porn star


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Knows what i want


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants a nissan too


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants a fast nissan


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows how to hurt my feelings (LMAO ^^ good one)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^funny guy


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Melts when you pee on him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ wants people to pee on him


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
People pee on him


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ till this day still wish's he had a nissan.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> People pee on him


^^^
Has a Calvin Pissing sticker on his truck


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants me to pee on him


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Hasnt seen my broken truck


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^
Laughed @ broken truck as I drove by


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Got a flat when he drove by


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

so ^ i was with him when his truck broke..



edit: when i posted that i didn't realize that he had posted above me while i had posted!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^
Boyfriend laughed harder @ hers


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

^ i meant to say that about you


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^
Got owned by her own thread!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

vector03 said:


> ^
> Boyfriend laughed harder @ hers


^^
Doesnt relize that was a flashback from father McFeely's sunday school


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^
Didn't know his father was a Sunday school teacher


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Idiot


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^
Gave up on clever comebacks


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
gave up on losing his virginity


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Doesn't realize I'm doing this to boost my post count


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
post whore


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Says it like it's a bad thing


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Knows its good to be bad , but bad to be a virgin


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Helps me reach 600 PC :cheers:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
is 61 post ahead of me and joined in Nov. 

sorry i was thinking in time as in 60 min in an hour idk y


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^is above me in the biggest Postwhoring list of all time.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Has trouble counting cause the number is actually 61


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^

is 298 post ahead of me :crazy:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Ninja Scroll avatar


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^

knows his anime


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Awsome avatar
<is an anime whore


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
is an anime whore just like me
< had a better avatar but the file was too large


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ninja scroll is the shit... especially when drunk


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize that there are many good anime when you are drunk , especially trigun


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

^ doesn't realize that any sort of overly plotty animes, like Evangelion and Gundam Seed suck while drunk


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Makes a good point , gundam wing is like a fucking soap opera if you miss one episode you are lost


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ offered me the mag lite


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Up earlier than me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants to get busy with Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
is with Rosie O' Donald


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows I'm doin' it only for the money unlike the rompfest you had with Rosanne Barr


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Pissed that Wish stole Roseanne from him


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a sister


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

<--Wonders how we knew?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ come on.. everybody knows your sister.. jk


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^also has sister


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ^ come on.. everybody knows your sister.. jk


^^^You you stupid head
<-- In shock and doesn't know how to respond


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ hehehe 



Kalel said:


> ^also has sister


^ no i dont :loser:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Shouldn't eat potatoes

(Vector, I know everything )


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Really wants to buy my header for me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Must be smoking crack


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Pushing his addictions on me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^In denial


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Totally changes subjects by talking about Rivers


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Funny guy!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^
Funny lookin guy j/k


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ good come backs

<enjoyed the little war above


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Doesn't realize praise will get her nowhere


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Shouldn't have gotten involved, Bwahaha!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Damn Skippy!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ beat irontom to the comeback


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Has walked into a battle of wits unarmed


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is a winner and all around suave male


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is brown nosing vector


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^is a winner and all around suave male


^^^
Thinks he might score
<--Worried Radio is coming onto him


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ thinks i'm a he


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Thinks I was replying to her but didn't check the quote I put in above.
<-- Re-affirms previous comment on wits. hehehe


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^too quick


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ being a post whore like all of us


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Left herself wide open for flaming being a girl and using the word "whore"
J/K


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wants to buy me r6


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ true

<Knew that was a possiblilty, but work has sapped all my wittyness for the day


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Likes the color yellow


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ also doesn't care and just wants another post :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^stupid 60 sec post rule let someone in between posts meant for self


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wonder's what performance mod to do next.
<--Asked on her cardomain site


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ post whore in training.. no pun intended 

edit : damn vector, quit posting


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ talking to me on aim


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is taking post whoring to a new level


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is slow in other areas as well


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ actually, blank is whoring like a 10yo prositute from malaysia


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ didn't say something about the person above.

*ban*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ doesn't like harris very much .. and for being gay *ban*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wishes he could ban


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to be banned like other bastard children


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Family referance?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still posting

<-- hate 60 sec rule


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ agrees


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs some hair gel


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Dreams of Afrosheen!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^pwnz too many nubs


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ uses hair gel


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ has boobies


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ gets pwned by too many nubs


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^uses astroglide :fluffy:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
DAMN 60 Secs.!!!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

<stupid 60 sec rule

....reallllly hating the 60 sec rule


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is eating a pickle to satisfy that oral fixation


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ didnt' say something about vector

*ban*


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^pwn3d by 60 second rule


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^random dis 
because i am too slow to actually say something about the person above me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is wearing undies that say "like to be spanked"


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ has a slow car 

Too many people to do a say something above!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^lazy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ didn't say something about slow sentra

*ban*


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Hardass!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't know how to make generic disses


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^needs to *ban* himself! [directed towards vsp3c]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ you ban urself!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is getting pwn3ed from the left and the right


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Computer smoldering from multiple command requests!!!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^is getting pwn3e from the left and the right


^ can't tell his left and right


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^is getting pwn3e from the left and the right


^ if i quote you, i can't get pwn3d by 60sec rule!! :thumbup:

<-- considers himself a genius


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^only knows left from right due to masterbation techniques


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ knows this himself from masterbation


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Took over duties of masterbation


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a vibration butt plug in right now





Yellowsentragirl said:


> ^ knows this himself from masterbation


stop pwnin' me :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> Wonders how is student's "Training" is going


if that is a missing H for HIS...... ^Thinks i'm a his


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ^ if i quote you, i can't get pwn3d by 60sec rule!! :thumbup:
> 
> <-- considers himself a genius


^^ is only a n00b who needsta get on AIM


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wishes she could play with the big kids


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ wishes "big kids" included him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^holds the record for being a n00b the longest



(what's up on aim?)


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^wishes he held the record for longest....instead of shortest wang


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> ^^ is only a n00b who needsta get on AIM


^^ 2784 > 428 learn to count noob!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ^^wishes he held the record for longest....instead of shortest wang


^^^
Wishes _she_ was the one "holding" it


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ doesn't know what record I AM "HOLDING" though  length AND girth...so nice


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is in a n00b battle




Yellowsentragirl said:


> ^^wishes he held the record for longest....instead of shortest wang


^has penis envy


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is throwing down NOOB shakles!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has 632 posts from this thread


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ can count...and probably true


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should leave


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Can't believe that Reading and writing actually paid off


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

< leaving work now anyways actually....


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks OT is latin for post whoring


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

<-- Is tired an needs a sandwhich. Part II after lunch


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has 634 posts from this thread


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ hahah actually maded a good joke


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has bad grammar.. "maded" :loser:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^used to get beat up for good gramar


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ prob beat jeong up for good grammar.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still wont' admit that he has bad grammar


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^^ needs more cowbell.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^ needs more crack instead of caffeine/sugar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to stop thinking about some dude's crack


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Pissed because his crack has a plug in it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a full fisting anal whore


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^prolly didnt know i was still lurking


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
<applause>
Sucessfully completed staring in his first German Shiza Video
</applause>


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has the complete German Schiza Eating collection at home


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^
Doesn't know mine came with instructions


EDIT: Sencond part went to far :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^loves it


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wants more attention from his blowup doll "Jessica"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jealous of Jessica


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wonders why hes jealous of a blow up doll


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ got rejected from the blowup doll


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^gets rejected by every1


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ too lazy to spell "one"


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^damn overachiever


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ true, newbie, true


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^not so far from a noob herself


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ 6 months farther than you, and the 300+ posts are not all from OT


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^sentra is silver not yellow


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is confused


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^must be a blonde


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^must be right


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ must be a newbie


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^a blonde that points out the obvious


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Doesn't seem to know I'm not a blonde


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has learned the wonders of hair dye


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^doesnt seem to know that she is acting like one


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Hasn't learned the wonders of shutting his mouth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^fantasizes about being Lara Croft


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^fantasizes about being Lara Croft


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^too much of a blonde to think of her own come back


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Has an unhealthy obsession with blondes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a Hello Kitty themed bedroom


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^cracks me up


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ wishes he could get a hello Kitty themed bedroom

Actually i have Harrison Ford posters....Han Solo.... :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know i'm trying to get 2k posts by the end of the day


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes she could type faster


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ couldn't get it in there fast enough [story of his life..]


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needed to take an anatomy class to tell the difference between male and female


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to hang a left


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ doesn't know which one is left


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
hates the 60 second rule


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ understands my pain :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks n00b pwning should be an olympic event


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^knows id win


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is a noob himself


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should consider herself one as well with her kitty kat themed bedroom


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a devout "Hamtaro" fan


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^wants saturn back


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has Spider-Man underwear


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes he could type faster
< eclipse gst replacement


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thought a "chode" was a south american frog


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^is a devout "Hamtaro" fan


 ^ has hamtaro pics on bedroom wall


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^masterbates to the power puff girls


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ masturbates to kim possible


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks ron stoppable is hot


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ watches too many cartoons


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^watches to many soaps


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is scared of Oom Pah Loo Pahs


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ spell "oompa loompas" wrong




Kalel said:


> ^watches to many soaps


don't watch any soaps thank you...utter trash


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^gets crunk with the proud family


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is part of the frickin' spelling police


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is not educated like "mwah" :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ is still posting in this thread..


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^still a blonde


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^cheated on the SATs


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ wish he thought to


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^damn he caught me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^numero dos


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ knows spanish...at least "number 2"..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ horny girl


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ still a blonde


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ^ knows spanish...at least "number 2"..


^^^
Just finished taking a Number 2
PS: 60 Secs. BLOWS!!!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

****time out ****

no one can get their post to the right person....slow down...wait 2 min between posts


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thinks we'll listen to him


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ wishes he was a moderator


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^needs to slow down..

..along with everyone else!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

**** Time in ****
^should make sure he wiped his butt


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wants to wipe Toms butt


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ sent me a PM...that I don't think he meant to....


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Checked out her ride and was offering an alternative Exhaust Idea


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^didnt brush her hair 2day thats why shes hallucinating


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^Still too lazy to spell things right


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
EDIT: I'm a :dumbass:


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^made yet another blondish comment
<going to stop the blond comments


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Knows when to stop..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
broke the thread rules (she fixed it lol)


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is bout to beat some ASS!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ too quick to write responses [ was directed towards nismoprincess but she fixed my fix..]


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Huh?


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^its tempting....


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is confused from a mistake that we all fixed so it's clean to start again


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Delusional from all the fast typing.


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^damn blondes


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ must be a blonde himself/ needs to find something original other than blondes...getting old


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Upset she has the nasty grill on her car


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Feels my pain...or at least understands it..haha


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ we dont feel that pain


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is a blonde pain


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Likes to edit her responses for no reason


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ spelled "responses" wrong


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is now seeing things???


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ likes to edit his posts FOR a reason


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^is that a blonde i see...is really blury with all the yellow in front


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ^^ likes to edit his posts FOR a reason


^^^
Finally catching on


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^isnt catchin on to the concept of a hair cut


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ is getting really lame.....NEXT


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^is gettin broke...overuse of blonde hair dye


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is losing it a little


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Understands what I mean about speqz


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Now understands when to edit :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ true dat


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wonders if she'll take her car to the track


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ can read my mind


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wonders what track


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^you guys suck


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ Is jealous no one likes him

Perhaps Capital or MIR


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Made this thread get locked, j/k!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ always talkin ish :cheers:


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^almost cried b\c the thread was gunna go away


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ n00b post whore


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^LOL






Speqz said:


> ^almost cried b\c the thread was gunna go away


^STFU n00b!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ STFU NOOB!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^STFU 15y/o!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ money power respect is what you need in life


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wears pink panties


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ always goes commando


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks all men should wear thongs


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ doesn't wear anything.. ewwwwww

edit..bumpin already said it..


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ was sad like me when the thread closed < meant for slowsentra


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^ what thread???? don't smoke crack


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ was taking afternoon nap when thread closed


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a subscription to PlayGirl


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^ fellow subscriber to playgirl .....lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a fluffer for porno movies


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ was turned down for a fluffer position, he reached the ugly limit for that movie


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ wishes he had my job


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ speaks the truth in that post.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^dreams of being mounted by large hairy men





Bumpin240sx said:


> ^ was turned down for a fluffer position, he reached the ugly limit for that movie


good one


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

^^ is the large hairy man


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

^
doesn't know I was being evil and had this thread closed for a few minutes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has pwn3d myself and many other people today :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^you are easily pwned by teh samurai ki77y


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^should have been around when I was drinking the corona. I could have used that damn lime.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ you wouldn't want this one its been on ki77y's head for 6mos or so


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^Buy B13 Hypercos!!!!!!!!!!(everyone)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

^Shameless Plug


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ shameless mod!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^indeed it was


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ too slow my friend!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ biggest OT whore ever :loser:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^slowly catching up


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ate it up like toast and jam


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know this thread was closed for about 10 mins yesterday.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is right...and broke 2k, grats


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Noticed my PC exceed the 2k mark 


:banana:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should let me know where the vid of that fat kid is


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Likes this one or the money one better?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ enjoy s fat bishes more then money!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^points the finger at others to take attention off his own strange fetishes


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wishing blank hadn't used his pic off RateMyPoo.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^wishes he had a higher post count


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes he had a lower post count


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ wishes he didnt come out of the closet with a dress on


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ wishes he didn't seespeqz come out of the collest with a dress on


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ dosent realize i not only saw him, i kicked his ass out! this is my closet dammit get the fuck out!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^mah dawg


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ likes this site very much.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^mah biatch :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is his own biatch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has that picture saved on his hard drive and favorite places


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Needs Ritalin. Just look @ his Avatar!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

^ will get annoyed of the fat kid soon and go back to money


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Doesn't understand you're suppose to say something about the last person who posted


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^^ likes to tell people when they are wrong so that he feels right more often


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is abosolutelly correct!!!
<-- Is trying to help out.
<-- Is checking out your car on cardomain :thumbup:
<-- Like the pic with snow!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is doing a hell of alot of stuff at one time


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^now has the same pos as me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ needs to put his car online so we can crack on it ..errr...I mean check it out


only reason I say that is because mine is a pos but fast


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ my car is better than your car!!  jk


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^needs to get a car made in this decade


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ there's no need.. it runs better than yours  jk


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wonders why nissan refuses to service his car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wonders how he can fit a rb26dett into his sentra


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wonders how modern gas runs in his car


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ modern gas?? what's that??


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wonders why no1 else with cars has to crank it up from the front


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ thinks sentra's are RWD


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^thinks i dont know there AWD
lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ just cracked me up so much I can't say anything bad


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^thinks i can hit a 5k launch in a 96 sentra


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ^ modern gas?? what's that??


 ^^doesn't realize he said nothing about the person above him. therefore should be banned yet again.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to stop thinking unclean thoughts about the person above


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to pull out


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has 99 problems and a bitch is one


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^wishes he had radioaktiv's problems.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^pees on himself then in the sno...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

psulemon said:


> ^pees on himself then inside sno...


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^eats the pissed on sno


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^goes to cosplay events as the Pink Power Ranger


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he was the red power ranger..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ wishes he was the pink power ranger.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^loves teh cack


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Hates teh cack


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ ish my buddy, who needsa get on aim


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has hearts flying around his head


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^is in love with kardon :banhump:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants some hard banana lovin' :banhump:


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes he could get some hard lovin from something other than a banana


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^listens to Yanni to get in the mood for a hot date


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^listens to Raffi to get in the mood for a hot date


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^gettin his ass tanned by his wife


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a spanking fetish aka likes to be spanked


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^gets spanked by my AWD sentra


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^gets spanked in his AWD sentra


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes he could come up wit his own sentences


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should post pics of this 'awd sentra'


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^shoulda know when peepz are messin round


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^got pwn3d by a yugo with nitrous at the track


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is jealous of my Yugo


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^must be old..talkin bout yugos
by the way wtf is a yugo?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^too young to know what Yugo is?


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^thinks im too young but just doesnt know


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should tell us what his user-name means


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^should tell us if that is really him in that avatar


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know that Tom is african-antarctican


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^took toms nationality to a hole new level


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^needs to realize that we are all the same person in the cosmic bag of marbles and nobody is real it's all a big game


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Lost his cosmic marbles


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^put me back on track cause i almost lost mine frmo that statement


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^envision rails


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^hates Geiger counters


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is a nissan addict.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still plays starcraft


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^doesn't realize no one plays cs anymore... 1.6 went down the drain. also doesn't realize SC will NEVER die.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has ghey stickers on the computer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ doesn't kno what he is talking aboot. jsut whoring .


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^baseball


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^doesn't realize baseball is almost as excited as womans golf...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^murder death kill


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ why can't we be friends?? why can't we be friends??


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^ you are S13 crew, the sentra's dont like us


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^understands


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ why can't we be friends?? why can't we be friends??


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ still cant drive ;p


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^dori dori


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still doesn't have a bass guitar

edit..60sec rule -_-


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^weiner


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ lack of weiner..???  jk


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^hit the nail on the head, so to speak


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he didn't have a curfue


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is right, having to be in when the street lights come on sucks


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

needs to IM me.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is my slut


----------



## atligrl00 (Nov 14, 2002)

^ needs to find a woman


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^needs to get a man


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to be slapped for lettin' this thread fall to page 2


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ blames things on others. even though it is his responsibility


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jew


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^nazi


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ fembot!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^african antarctican


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ n00b


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ass sperlunker


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ lost me with sperlunker..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^newb


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is mad cause he's "azn" and i got a bigger wang


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wang talker


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Likes teh twat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ has 99 problems, and i bitch AIN't one


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ should still get on aim..tater salad that is..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Makes no sense


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ agrees with above


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ isnt supposed to understand


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^loves tater salad


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt know what i meant by tater salad..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ no one cares what he says.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is still a n00b


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^owns him in every aspect of this forum, which makes him a shit on the floor.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt own shizit..poor azn..little wang..i feel bad for you..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ has ntohing on me so he must make up stuff.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows im only kidding about it..after all its just for my pc+  n00b


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^

Has my maglite.So beat the fuck outta em' wit it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows my pc is catching up to his 
edit: i think ima call


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ gives me a "khardon!"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^took my pillow


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ is a pillow biter


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is teh pillow


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^like moaning other men's names


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wears track shorts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^just got a brazilian wax job


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^trimmed his pubes into a mullet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^braids his ass hairs


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^only when he wont do it for me


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ always begs to do mine!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^enjoys it


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^enjoys him doing it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^lurker


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ funny!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^smell from being up radioactiv's ass


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^can smell over the internet...somehow


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^doesnt know i have telepathic senses and can unfortunalty hear him masterbating to the thought of blankgaze being up his ass


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ troll


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wont pay me my money to cross teh damn bridge


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ lurking troll newb STFU!!!


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^gettin mad cause i pwned him


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ thinks he pwned me, but needs to think again cause he is just a stupid newb!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ eating pocorn with speqz, his gay manservant, by his side


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^now find no need for laxatives with radioactiv around


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ :lame:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^coming to the realization that i am lame

edit: lameness causes slowness


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ too slow!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has a tiger in his tank


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^has a pickle in his pants!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows thats the only way i roll


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^has a peanut in his pants....or am i wrong


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows that 1 pickle + 2 peanuts = mass hunnies


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^peez in his pants


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^still is suffering from chronic wet dream disorder


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^post whore of the week


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^role model of the week


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^dne member of the week


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ^dne member of the week


^young smart poster of the week


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ rolleyes poster of the week


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^best post by flexing strongman


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Busy sucking off vsp3c


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ dosent realize him thinking that is child porn!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Venting about the dishwasher
<-- I understand


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^go low carb


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Needs to see a shrink :crazy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ needs to tell me what a srink is...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^foiled by that pesky edit button


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is a nice guy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know better than that


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is a nice guy to me at least


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ is a big guy.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ gay.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is right


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^smells of old spice and french fries


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^knows what kardon smells like... weird...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^topped 3k. woo


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has more posts than me


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^lives close to me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wants a nerf basketball hoop


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows i wear old spice..weird...but i smell like old spice and kirra


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should start packing his bags


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt know they've been packed already


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^good man
in a very heterosexual way


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is afraid of appearing homosexual
<-- doesnt care what you fucks think of me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^loves mayonaise


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is thinking of random crap now


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^correct. and i am full of it


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is pissed cause he can't do the same 

(Damn.. posted one too late)


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ doesnt know i can pull shit out of my ass all day long (this should get some interesting replies)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^can you pull flying monkeys out? be sure to take pics, i have a few friends that i could make a few million dollars off of if you could


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is aparently into selling butt monkies...


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wants to order one ASAP


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^apparently into buying monkeys for hs viewing pleausre


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ghey noob


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^national laser tag champion 2003


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^national belching chapion, 2008


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^still wears parachute pants to the clubs


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Can tell the difference between Butter and I can't believe it's not Butter


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Rain X


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\









IronTom


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Dry


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Terrible....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> ^^
> Terrible....



A Chevy driver talkin' ish in a _Nissan_ forum, hmm..


KISS MY ASS! :thumbup:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Not scary
<was replying to drys irontom comment


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^is dry, hence needs KY


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
has a name hard to put a picture too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^Has a dog
<Stepped in dog poo bare footed today


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
is lucky it was barefoot, and it wasnt in sandles... ever get dog shit between your foot and the sandle?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^obviously hasnt stepped in poo barefooted


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^obviously has


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he was part of the mighty ducks


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

^^^still makes people think his name is p.Sulemon instead of PSUlemon


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^would sacrifice a nut for boost


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^would sacrifice both nuts for a faster car


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Name doesn't confuse me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^one of few edumcated people on the boards


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ likes ass and titties!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^smart man, knows what i like


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^likes the good stuff


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Uses the words "good stuff" w/out telling us what it is


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^can't remember to use "^^"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't know that there is an edit button :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^voted most likely to cover up a scandal


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dosen't know how to spell :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a known liar


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is thinking about masterbating to gay porn


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is in the current issue of "The Anal Adventures of Farm Animals"


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^seems always to be obsessed with other mens anal cavities...particularly how tight they are


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ knows a lot about mens anus'


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ thinks alot about men's anus


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ thinks about it a lot more than me..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is gay like the rest of you


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is the gayest


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is so ghey that the ghey people of america are all jealous of him and therefore he's not allowed into their club.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to join my club * sarcasm*


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has fantasies about Smurfette


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ is cool.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^purple captain


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^purple statue


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

purple flames in his toilet seat?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^cat terrorist


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^is a puss...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^rolls


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is very confusing


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

^ didnt know wat a shocker was :loser:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ wants someone to pull the hudini on him


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\ gave himself a dirty sanchez.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

/\ gets teh cleveland steamer every day


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Has himself a true lowrider with nine people in his car


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

got teh pearl harbor last night


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ forgot to wipe his azz after after sex


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wiped it for me


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Likes other men touching his ass


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Loving the new avatar!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ knows damn well he ain't nothing like mike


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^rabbit tosser


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^loves rabbits in more than one way


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Loves Rabbits in all 3 holes


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^holdin it down like a female Joe Pesci


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has transvestite fantasies involving the female Joe Pesci


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is Grossing out "The female Joe Pesci"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is the "missing link's" first cousin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs a double dose of NyQuil


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^needs to be de-loused


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to be de-moused


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ was found with butt plug in his ass by his mom


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Flies in the shape of a "V"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^flies faster than tom


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt understand this thread


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^got the abe lincoln last night


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Joined during same month/year as me


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Thinks a guy living in Japan would make a good US President


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Troll 

_scourge is a citizen of the US_ :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ thinks that his mom is hott


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jungle turtle


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^turd burgler


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^buck futter


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Meant to say "futt bucker"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^meant to say 'have a nice day!'


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ whores this thread day and night


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know that i have nothing better to do. i am a miserable lonely bastard


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is a cool guy in my book!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has mad ups


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^just found out what "ups" means and now uses it a lot


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows that, yes...i am white


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is racist













against the whole human race :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is a tree hugger


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^idolizes Eric Cartman (he hates hippies too)


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^watches too much late night television


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^still sleeps in his spiderman jammies


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wears wonder woman underoos


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Instigator


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^hopefully is not stalking me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^voted "most likely to receive a restraining order"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is stalking me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ voted most likely to suck another mans penis


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^received the "Hoover Award" from the gay porn industry


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is jealous


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^voted most likely


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ actually licks his own ass


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^professional


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Amateur


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needed names of shows, and who knew them?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^n00b


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinks he can call people n00bs when he himself is actually one


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^og


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is offended by everything said about me


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should STFU and stop whoring :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is sorry for being so mean


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^mostly comes out at night.......

mostly


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ ...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^has nothing to say


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ shouldn't have said anything


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

^^Likes to state the obvious


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

^is a hippocrit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^ n00b!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ smells like candy.... shit candy 


hahahah


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^is really close to having 4,000 posts. But since he such a good post whore, hell be there in no time


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^wishes he could own miami like me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is going insane


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^*is* insane


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> ^*is* insane


^still insane!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^:lame:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^:lame:X2


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^Doesn't know that Michael Jordan has his own superbike racing team in the AMA


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Teaches me something new _everyday!_


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

über :lame:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^also :lame:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Fucktard

(i was using that word all night so I figured i'd continue doing it here!)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^over uses words that were marginally cool 2 years ago.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Toots his horn so much that it broke. 


(i still think that poll was rigged, i want a recount!)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^has avatar envy.

the poll wasn't rigged. opium had a _close_ second place and you switched yours to teh ghey infinite money that's older then dust. you shoulda kept your car one.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Didn't even make his avatar. 


(you're the only one that said they saw it before, i got a good amount of compliments on it. i actually like the Jordan avatar and think i'll stay with it for awhile.)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^pays to post here


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Free Rider!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^ruff ryda! 



















































































not.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Just ruined everything b/c I am now speechless.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^funny guy LMFAO!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ still has a loser avatar

<sucks even worse


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^failed to deliver the shocker last night


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^wanted the shocker?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes his GF give it to him with full strap-on dildo action :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ takes a shit while talking on the phone


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is the person I'm having my shitty conversation with


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

is giving himself a half wrap around shocker


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^gigolo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^80's whiz and google master


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ invented " google master"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^sports a mean pimp lean


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ caught wacking off with a 600 lb man


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^caught whacking off a 600lb man


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ will get caught for "whacking" 600 men


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^true to the game


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^post whore


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^post whorerer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is attempting to pimp the post whores


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ wants a percentage


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ sturdy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^only goes to church because he likes to say "pew"


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes burger king cause thats the only place he gets something his way


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^flowery fresh


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^gets mad when the manager at McDonald's won't let him play in the playhouse


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is right 



and jealous


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ who the fuck are you lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^once got stuck in a revolving door


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has experiences with gettign stuck in revolving doors


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs more fiber because he's full of shit :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ i take metamucil


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to take double his current dose


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

^^has more posts then me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ thinks Marvin Gaye was really ghey


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ thinks Steve Wonder is not blind


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^listens to Gladys Knight and the Pimps


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wish's he looked as good as my ass  j/k


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^keeps his a$$ looking good because it gets lots of visitors


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still listens to nsync and the backstreet boys


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Was a backstreet boy impersonator


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^president of 98 Degree's fan club


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Should be dead but like cakroaches , madonna , and sher nothing not even a nuclear blast will kill him..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ videotapes newlyweds on mtv


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^will be reincarnated as a dung beetle


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
knows with my luck with god latley that would be nice


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^dreams of having an orgy with nuns


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Dreams of an orgy with the pope and his bishops


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^think bishops is the plural for bish


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ got raped by a police officer on horse back while riding through a feild of cacti in urban manhattan


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^has horse penis envy


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

^has never banned me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

is going to get banned soon enough 








for the nth time


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wishes he had the power to ban


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ pees in snow


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wants to be peed on by sno


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wishes he has a nissan


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wishes he didn't have a roid problem (hemiroids that is)


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ got in trouble when his wife got home from kuwait haha (PW)


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^got in trouble when his wife got home from the grocery store


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ didn't know that the reason I got in trouble was because I was having phone sex with his mom


lol j/k


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was fooled on the phone by my dad


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^was fooled on the phone by my dad


lmao now that's sick

^ wipes my ass with his toungue


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^spreads peanut butter on his nads and lets the dog lick it off


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^butt hole surfer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^wang chunged last night






Radioaktiv said:


> ^butt hole surfer


damn, I forgot all about them


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^Flock of Seagulls' biggest fan


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows all the words to the FuSchnikens' songs


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^knows all the words to George Michaels songs


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants george michael to lick his balls


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Wants sloppy seconds


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is sloppy seconds


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes it like that


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^can dish it out


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^hangs tough


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ hangs ten


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wishes he could surf


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ wishes he could bump like my funky expedition


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ got bumped in the back of his funky expedition


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^
^bumps so loud, registers on the richter scale


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ he means got "bumps" in the back of my funky expedition


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows what he means. got pwned by old man winters


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^pwned by old man winters wrinkly wife


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ actualy focked his own brother


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ is the brother


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ like to think that the brother was not him


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is his own uncle


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ once massaged his dads asscheeks for crack


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^spy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^sniper


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ bumper in progress


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
*bumping* in progress


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^sound pressure blaster


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know that this is not the " in three words say something about the person above you thread"


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^ SN reminds me of mighty ducks the movie


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^always something there to remind me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Naked eyes fan^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^naked


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^fully clothed


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Cup Noodles Fan


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Top Ramen fan^^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^nissin ramen fan


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^serial post whorer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^said whorer


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes to hear the word whorer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^mmm bop'd


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Secret Hansen fan^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows what it sounds like when doves cry


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is sad now that Prince is no longer doing live performances


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he was mikey free


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know that my GFs mom went to see him like last week

edit:too slow


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ used the edit button


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Would like to know how to use "buttons"^^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has houston tatted on his back


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wants "USDA Grade A Beef" tatooed on his bottom


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^thinks his mom is 100% USDA Grade A Beef


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is turned on by the sight and sound of cattle


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^strangely knows Flying V's fetishes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was banned from the subway for fondling any and all passengers


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^was one of the passengers and enjoyed it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was the voyeur watching me enjoy it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^cheese


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a master at playing the meat flute


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wishes his dad didnt beat him with the " special sausage" when he was little

BTW, i've never heard that one before


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

All he has is a harmonica^^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ real name is monica lewinsky


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has the complete Sailor Moon collection on DVD


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ was accused of being to gay for NF


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was accused of being too gay for "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy" (as one of the gay guys not the straight guy)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^clarifies


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wants to be just like flying v and be on queer eye...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to be like mike


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^believes watching "The Man Show" negates all of his gay habits


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he could be like chappelle


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wishes he was Wayne Brady


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^bears what must be borne, especially when bent over and holding his ankles


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^flexible enough to bend over and hold other peoples ankles..


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Has arthiritis and cant even touch his knees


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should be aware that threads like this make the NF Veteran's worried b/c the easy amount of posts you can accumulate.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^donkey punched his GF twice last night


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Can't lure me in


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a known n00b hater


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Knows one thing about me


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has his name written in his underwear (now I know 2 things about you)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should know that I have to write my name in my underwear so I don't get them mixed in with his Dad's after i'm done with his Mommy.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wears panties just like my dad (now I know 3 things about you)




BTW good one :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jelly


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes pathetic one word comments


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is jealous cause he can't do the same


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^green


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes post whoring look worse than it is


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^im seeking his acceptance


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^has higher posts per day average than me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^whoring buddy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^car runs on plutonium


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^favorite slogan is "whores of a feather flock together"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^favorite slogan is "america's most wanted hot dog"


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

has a foot long in his front pocket^


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^aparently likes Subway


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^is curious about penis


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^knows too much, must suffer ......


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^into that sort of thing


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wants to join in


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wants to be an honarary member of Queen


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Wears kiss makeup^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ upset because he's not bad ass enough to wear makeup


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^happy because he has permanent (tattooed) makeup


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^your BF loves you because you have no gag reflex and you take it like a man


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Tonsils and sphincter still ache from the last 400 men he had last night^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is Slow sentra322's BF


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has sex with himself


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know about masturbation


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is blind and has hairy palms


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he had stronger wrist to please his male buddies..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^once got head from his own father


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^turned out too be your mother instead.. 

<have had better


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^joined same month as me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he could be as special as me... :fluffy: 
<has a lot more post... :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks that VTEC stickers add HP

< Still and OG though


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he had the power of the v-tec sticker


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he didnt have syphillis
< has the power of the Spec-V sticker ( and motor)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he could be like george bush...all educated like
<has sypholaides, not syphollis


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^psulemon 42 wallaby way sydney


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Neeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmooooooooooo


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^isn't following the rules of the game.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

<has no comeback..odoyle rules..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^that's twice! irontom was the first one i've made speechless.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^bow to sno...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^tom and I just got hosed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ likes to watch soap operas with his boyfriend


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he could be like me and tom


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wishes he could be cool like fluffy :fluffy:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes his mommy didn't have to drive him everywhere :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ his mom drove me home last night


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has poop dick


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes it was his


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has a poop dick.. just doesn't want to admit it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^the word "shibby" is part of his every day vocabulary


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ still uses the word "radical" and has a mullet


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants to be a gansta rapper when he grows up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wishes he didnt have to suck dick for a living


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Farted.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^took a deep inhale to make sure


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thought he had to fart but shit himself instead.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^thought he had to sneeze, but puked inside his mouth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is into being on the receiving end of "water sports"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Prefers wide-reciever over tight-end.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows I can only fit into the wide receivers


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^football fetish


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes going to the ballet to watch the male dancers' packages


----------



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

wow....

ScEtCh


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^writes his name at the end of his posts, like someone else we know


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinking what i'm thinking.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ who??

jeong


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^always defending his hetero status


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Enjoys owning teenagers.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ i have more posts than you.. stfu noob  jk


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has many nubs


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should start petition with me stating that _*Contributor's*_ cannot be flamed. :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ i got them removed last summer 

edit : 60sec rule


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should be flamed accordingly, along with everyone...flaming is part of NF culture


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Can't play along.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^uses the stupid smileys


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ <-- that smiley rules especialy when noobs post gay shat


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hasn't hit puberty yet


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ i hit puberty in the 6th grade


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know how to play the game


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes i do..

^ thinks he's worthy of being called an OT whore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks he is worthy of getting a drivers license


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^el oh el


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Laughs at stupid things. :thumbup:







Flying V said:


> ^ thinks he is worthy of getting a drivers license


^Feels like being a prick tonight. 

And yes, you're right, I do like using smilies.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ used the cool smilies


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ WinnAR of AZ's best bitch slap contest


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ketchup drifter baby


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hot sauce flavored brain


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^chainsaw-armed zombie slayer


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ brunch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^raquetball pro


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^knows that i am a raquetball pro


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has tennis elbow


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ has jock strap itch


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wants to lick his itch


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ghey :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants teh manlove


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes penis chowder poured on him by 3 midgets and an albino


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^will lend Flying V his personal set of ghey midgets


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants a ghey midget to love on him too


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs to stop reading my BLOG


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ has a ****-midget-erotic Blog


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs to return my albino real soon


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^ misses his sweet albino man loving


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

wants his albino back


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^haha too slow


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is up WAY past their bedtime!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Never sleeps at night b/c she is a vampire


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes for fresh porn


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ has a computer full of porn


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Is in all of the porn


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ needs to send me the pron


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^ wishes he could hit this!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wishes i would hit that..
< Has a girlfriend who loves him , no need for other girls.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^ :showpics:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ doesnt know what " shens " means


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^can keep wishing


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Isnt better than this


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^
is mean, but probably right


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should just post pics


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is right


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
Has enough porn



guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^
> is mean, but probably right


^^

Sorry in my eyes my girl is better than all other in the world , i did not mean to offend you.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ will have to wait until i get a camera


ARGH I'm slow

and to the one right above^^
she is pretty , no diss was taken


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^hurry up and get one plz!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^^needs to chill cuz i'm workin on it


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^can take her time
<chillin


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ horny?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

<Too slow 

^^
Horny bastard


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^takes good pics

wtf happened to the post


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ swings both ways


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is an awesome photographer! and has a gorgeous girlfriend
I'm slow..


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is too kind , thank you


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^happy man


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ deserves praise
ARGH, I'M SLOW AGAIN!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^deserves worship  
the whole goddess thing :cheers:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Deserves a melon helmet


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows where its at!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ never gets the love


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Gets teh luv from his right hand


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has my love! 

OK i'm slow, you all know who i'm talkin about thou


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^right hand has blisters
<total postwhore tonight

damn too slow


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
GuitarGoddess has a pm


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is keeping secrets


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^uses confusing abbrevations confusing stupid noobs like me lol
PM??


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Has a private message


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has a private message

fuck fuck fuckkitty fuck
<too slow again


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes for more fishes

edit: i want a PM too


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize no body loves me that much..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs some loving

<- i love you... in a totaly hetero wa


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is nice to his friends


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is nice to the eyes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Imagining in his mind


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^doesn't know what I look like.. nice on the eyes??

I'm slow yet again!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^chill
<goin with the flow
<sorry for the compliment


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is cool! Dont be sorry for the compliment! i was just confused again!
<is going w/the flow


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ needs a wtf right about now


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
ooks like wtf


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows his stuff


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^^^ and ^^ and ^ decided that this is the say something about the person above you and yourself thread lol

< is now curious as to what she looks like
< jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^bandwagons full go home


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^has a full bandwagon


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is curious about who's appearance?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^yours
<or maybe mine i don't know bout him :fluffy:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
FUckeD Me OVER on my post

Shit fire zeee missiles


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he was a pee whore


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ must be blonde derrrr lol j/k


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has clarified another question. 

OH, I'm not blonde. Dark brunette


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^you talkin bout me


<but i am le tired
ok take a nap then fire zee missles


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^fucked me over on my post earlier


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is so lost


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^went to burning man this year


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is almost as slow as me
Yes i was talkin about you dude


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
WTF mate
fucking kangaroos


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ahhhmotherland


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

goofed on his post


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^jumped on the wagon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is really a oopma loompa


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^ 
Driving the wagon


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows My Secret Idendity And Must Die! Lmao


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^cut the brakes to the wagon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ is gonna die with the wagoneers


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Fucked my post again


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is planning to burn the wagon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ already dead


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^^^ ^^ ^ ^^^ ^ ^^^ ^^^^^ ^^ all of you need help I'm going over to civic furom where they make sense





lmmfao


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^won't be missed



j/k


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ driving the wagon into the ground


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^cracks me up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ is on crack


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Wants some crack


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^can suck my crack




not really


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is grossing me out! LOL
<<has almost 100 posts! go me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs 3 mas


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^spoke of the " mas"


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ can count and is bilingual!
bravo! 

I'm still slow...


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Quickly becoming a post whore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wants a new whore

PC+1


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is a whore


good work


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Is a fucking kangaroo


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is very observant!
<<has reached 101


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wtf mate

night fellas


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
Is a natural post whore :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^g'nite V


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^will be missed
NITE!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is *yawn* just a big *yawn* and needs to *yawn* zzzzzz


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ very boring


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^cuz you are


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Still a kangaroo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^^ needs to bite my ass lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants some attention


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^Is gettin feisty!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ASS Biter!!!


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Ass fuxor


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
has an obsession with asses


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^just said ass! lol
<<has a nice ass..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ needs to really post pics
PC+ woot, im above 1,300 now!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is above1300 w00t
^^should take up a collection to get a cam


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is a great counter!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
my favorite NF member


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ my favortie burning sillouette


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^BoxBroSG refering to me?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^well duh


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
is correct, im referring to you


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^only likes me cuz i'm a girl  lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
is incorrect, I like you because your funny and dont take things too serious...unlike some girls i have met


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^what he said


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
agrees with me :cheers:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^both made me smile!
<<never takes anything serious


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is on kewl chica


/\
I have a goddess on top of and below me
\/


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^isnt half bad himself :thumbup:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
wants to go to bed  
<<J'aime faire à des filles le rire


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^whos rear do you wanna fill


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is right..i'm tired 
I had fun guys!! Thanks for being entertaining and rad!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^nite
< going to bed too be back soon to post whore again


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
needs to learn his french

<< needs to work on his french


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ nite nite


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^his french is le suck
<last post tonite really


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
Vous baisant sucez!!! LOL

<< saying goodnight to everyone


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ has me really confused I don't know french at all speak english lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
Is confused by my bad french, LOL

<< took 4 years of french and still cant speak it worth a damn


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt care to learn french


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^EVERYONE ABOVE ME^
need to go to bed because yall freaking out lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants to get jiggy in an apache


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to shoot some missles


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^tells his GF he's locked and loaded when he wants sex


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes he could get locked and loaded


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^GF gets mad 'cause he has a bad targeting system :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ woke up with a condom in his bum bum


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ put the condom in slow's bum bum


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^you need to stay away from my a$$ :thumbdwn:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ nicknamed "special ed"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a ************ extraordinair


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ has a nice bum bum for a gay dude

lol J/K


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^all above have returned to gay jokes...
<<is back for now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ returns


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^
is happy about the return
<< so am i


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ messed up my post lol


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is too kind
<<just woke up from a long nite


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes she was a post whore

woke up from a long night of what?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is far more a post whore than I could ever be

<<couldnt sleep


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was molested in the corner of the club last night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^fucking newb


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ fucked up my post


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^fucking up my post..LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmmfao ^ noob!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^doesnt know what he is talking about


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ fucking newb


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is the dissmaster


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Probably doesn't even play the gee-tar.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^fockin' :dumbass: OG


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ eats my shit


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^burns all who oppose


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^needs to play a song for us


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^hasn't heard the news 
Accordin to some people I can't play "gee-tar"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^hates tone deaf people


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^hating on the tone deaf r


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^needs to make sense, whats up with the "deaf r"

<< Is leaving for a little while, bye everyone


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ doesn't know I play a mean air gee-tar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^pissed in Flying V's cereal


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ate the cereal full of piss


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is terrified of Cabbage Patch dolls


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is damn right
<<hates cabbage patch dolls.......CREEPY


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has had one rug burn too many


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows too much already and must die! 
<<Is leaving again, later kids


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ dosent know about gnomes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^fears getting a$$ raped by gnomes again


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Leader of the ass raping gnomes


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is gonna join me in killing off the gnomes


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Knows my plan


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes all plans while drunk


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Speaks the truth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was kicked out of the mall for fockin' the maniquins (sp)


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Needs to quit telling my secret


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is tryin' to blackmail me for pics that reveal his secrets


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt want to reveal his midget love secrets ( oops)


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is still obsessed with midgets


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is posting about himself


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^mite be a little bored...


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has ended my boredom


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has missed me


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^never seen him before..............


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

midgets.....MIDGETS DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is messed up
Wtf?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^what she said


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^hes a crazy canuck


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is smarter than me cuz he knows what canuck means...
Whats canuck??


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

nah, ontario


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^doesn't know canuk is canadian








*edit* krusty look at the first page of this thread to learn how to post in it
or don't post in it


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

^search!!!!!!


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

website friendy midget porn


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^danifilth has a rad avatar!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^need to get an avatar


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

...seems to be a cat


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^doesnt realize that I don't want a standard one and that I'm waiting until I can have a custom one


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^go for custom w00t


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

t's right


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows the score! lol


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^needs to post only about the person above him
or the owl will eat you


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^must be talkin about the canuck again


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is oh so correct

and still needs to get a cam :showpics:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to mail me a damn camera then


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ain't gettin mine i just bought it


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is a mean camera hog lol


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^just wants me for my cam


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is misguided, I Only want you for your cat avatar


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^must ph34r th3 samurai ki77y


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^uses Words I Don't Understand!! *cries*


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^speak l33t?


I said "you must fear the samurai kitty


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is more computer savvy than me.. 
But is sweet for clarifying and not flaming me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is wrong i just like to spell things this way some times
no prob I only flame when a post is truly flame worthy
or if I just want to be an ass


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is the only other person postin in here! wow!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is the only other person posting in here

besides me w0w

sorry couldn't think of anything else


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is as bored as me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Is very correct

<way bored i hate having a wrecked car


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^shares my pain
I have no car either


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^^ bitches to much


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^n00b! ^blue hater


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^burned the noob


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ is correct


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

new hater^^^


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^can't put the ^ in the right place cuz hes a n00bie


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^has cheese up his butt cause he has been a loser on this web site for 6 months and still has a shitty car or wants to be one of those losers and paid 12 bucks to become one


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is incorrect
i have been a loser on this forum for 13 months bish!
and my car is an 88 but it'll blow the doors off of a new SI, classic SE-R, and is great on the highway with only 66kmiles on it


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^still is a loser and apparently has a wisp


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is getting wayyy to butt hurt about this 
and i didn't want to actually call you a bitch or bizznatch so i said bish
and at least i have a car HA!
and apparently you ain't doin nuthin tonight either.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is fighting with the rude noob


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^
^
doesnt reallize im just an angery noob


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should go outside and scream to let off some anger
trust me its fun but go back inside quickly cuz the neighbors will come out and be like
WTF mate?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^should hug the poor angry noob!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^umm.. no is sorely mistaken on that one


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^ should give the noob a hug


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs a hug!!
<pities the poor noob and offers a hug of peace


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should give me a hug cuz i'm really sorry *sniff*

:fluffy:


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^wants to get a little three way hug going on


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Whoa...is thinking dirty thoughts


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs a hug too


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

or do i want the three way?


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^lol your confoosed

thnx goddess


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<< forgot arrows like a dumb noob


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^mite be wantin a threeway....
I'm not sure


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wants one too?

j/k


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^has a crazy idea
<<adds to the idea lets get naked


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^definitely wants some loving


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^ wants to give that lovin


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^really needs some luvin


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^might be naked
<<is definitely WEARING CLOTHES!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should get nekkid
<not nekkid i never said that


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^can keep wishing 
<<was mistaken about your clothing


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is wise not to get nekkiid in front of the noob
<changed his post to mess with your heads


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^still wants me naked thou


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^missed me
<<is not gonna lie totaly naked


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should cover up
<fully dressed and 
would like to see goddess nekkid
:showpics:


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^doesnt know its a hot summer night... and a joke


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is totally right
<<MISSED YOU SO MUCH! LMAO


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<hurt by the sarcasim


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^you were gone?

j/k


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^missed me on the inside and wants me to get naked


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to put on some pants
<<feels guilty and offers an apology


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^doesnt realize im wearing shorts which are just as good
<<accepts appology even tho there is no real reason to i was just screwing around


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is fun to talk to
<<likes to apologize for some stupid reason


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is apologetic


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is bitter because i was called fun to talk to


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ is wrong
i am eating chicken and therefore typing slowly cuz i need to wipe off my hands


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^ changed his post and is still bitter


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is observant but not about the bitter part


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post
<<WAS JUST EATIN CHICKEN FOR DINNER !!


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is observant that im observant
<< has a keen eye for the obvious


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is observant that i'm observant about him being observant


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<observes this


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^didn't feel like chicken tonite


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^changed his post again
<<felt like human tonight


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^yet again, states the obvious
<<felt like chicken tonight!


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<is hurt


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is a nark


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<never knocked on nobody


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is just tryin to make me feel bad


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^shouldn't take that from him













killhim
\/


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is trying to be a cool guy
up two is correct
<<will stop


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is nice to me!!
YAY!


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is nice back
<<is affraid for his life


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should start running
<is really nice guy
wow almost 200 posts in two days


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<isnt gonna run cause i can kick your fake nice guy ass
<<isnt tough at all but is faking it like hell


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^my fake nice guy could kick your fake tough guys ass


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<doesnt really disagree


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is gonna have an imaginary fight?
<is bored/tired and goin to bed


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^nrop


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

<^^isn't a fighter
<but the samurai kitty will whup some major ass

GOOD NITE GODDESS


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

<<not gonna imaginary fight because i could fake kick his ass anyday sleep good


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Keep dreaming no hard felling skpsstein?
<going to bed too chicken made me tired


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

<<Had fun!
NITE guys


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^nite!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

sweet dreams everyone


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Newest noob to hit OT

<<is kind of bummed that i didnt get to talk with a lot of the late nighters


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has been missed by me
<is gonna stay up for a bit


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^was thinking about me
<<feels so loved


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

<<is a moron and changed her mind again
bed...nite luvs


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^LOL, makes me laugh, goodnight


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ kisses alot of ass


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is well known for excellent rim jobs


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^only wishes he could get a blow job from apachwolf


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is the original wankster


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^is a very smart little boy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a pedophile, so stop callin' me little boy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes i was a pedophil so i would rape him and he could say he got some


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is into B&D with little boys







psulemon said:


> ^wishes i was a pedophil so i would rape him and he could say he got some


good one :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he was too


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^eats crackers in bed therefore has been called a "crummy" lover








damn that was a bad pun


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wish he knew what a vagina looked like other than his mothers


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is still in denial about receiving multiple anal probes from UFOs


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes i would give him anal probes all night long
<i wouldn't call it denial, but i did enjoy it..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ willing accepted many anal " gifts" from his dad


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ thinks the wheels on the bus go "round and round"


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ name is really Michael Jackson


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ name is really Seymour Butts

btw, i want my nose back and your 8yo child


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ angry housewife


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^ still plays dungons and dragons in his mother's basement


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^is his partner for d&d in his mothers basement


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wishes he had a partner.

^
^
needs a better insult


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^wants to fulfill the need for partners for everyone... except girls they are icky


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ gayest man alive


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^wants me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks that he is wanted


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thinks people care bout him, but is in same boat as skpstein


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

speaks of post whore


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^noob interfering in the big boys play house


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

*sob*


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ breaking the rulz of the thread


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^should throw her in your flaming toilet..


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

^homosexual


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^gets the award for the most original post on this forums.. please dont overwhelm yourself with big words...


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^ doesn't know what **** means
<<will define for him 
Main Entry: [1]ho·mo·sex·u·al
Pronunciation: "hO-m&-'sek-sh(&-)w&l, -'sek-sh&l
Function: adjective
Date: 1892
1 : of, relating to, or characterized by a tendency to direct sexual desire toward another of the same sex


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

skpstein said:


> ^^ doesn't know what **** means
> <<will define for him
> Main Entry: [1]ho·mo·sex·u·al
> Pronunciation: "hO-m&-'sek-sh(&-)w&l, -'sek-sh&l
> ...


fixed it!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^fix0r


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^makes people speechless


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> fixed it!


lmao very good but your still just mad cause your mom is a retard and your dad is a can of baked beans


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^your just bitter cuz you couldn't please a woman in any way even if she wrote you instructions and made you a pop-up book to follow


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is correct i could only please your girlfriend and i did it out of spite for you


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^STFU n00b!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ghey noob, ghey newb


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^3rd that motion for STFU newb... your just pissed, because i actually get girls that dont have to be blown up


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^gets girls that dont have to be blown up they have to be paid


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Has made another stupid post while having the word porn spelled backwards in his sig...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is what I call an old school newb


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^has made me wonder whats an old school newb???


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ makes me explain everything


been here awhile but still has less posts than me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^has cleared things up...thanks

<<Is working on his post whoring to up my count


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^still needs more work.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is correct :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^n00b-killah


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^needs to not steal my spot in line.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he could be like the badgers


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^got that damn song in my head

badger, badger, badger, badger...mushroom, mushroom, FUCK!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is up WAY past his bedtime
<<LOVes the badger song but has this song stuck in her head "WE BUILT THIS CITY...WE BUILT THIS CITY ON ROCK IN ROLL" or ..however it goes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes she would eat some cakes
did someone say Badgers???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^diiiiieeeeee!!!!11!!!oneone!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^makes no sense


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes she could make some "sense"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants to donate some cents.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows where its at


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^obviously doesnt know my bedtime


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs to stop talking back to his mommy


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^doesn't know who his daddy is


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^wishes I was his mommy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^damn, messed up my next post, LOL


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^always has a messed up post
<<also always has to fix her posts


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^old enough to be my mommy?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is probably older than me , also DOES have the best avatar I've seen so far
<<is 18


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is correct and has good taste


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is Flying V's daddy 

<<hey guitargoddes...you can be my suga mamma


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^may not be completely clear on the meaning of sugga momma...
<<doesn't have any money to support ^^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes she was as cool as me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Is in denial

<<yeah i know what suga mama means, im broke as hell so i figured i would give it a shot, oh and im 20 in case anyone was wondering


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^arg, stole my spot.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ got his spot stolen


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^can read :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^can state the obvious ..and has good taste in music


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^has same taste in music as me

<< and yes, I AM captain obvious


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^has same taste in la musica as me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Likes to throw in a little spanish twist on things

<<cant keep up with this thread and flamming the newbs at the same time


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^SCREWED UP MY POST!! LOL!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks all caps is cool


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^already knows my deepest darkest secret....MY LOVE FOR CAPS!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^Probably has more dark secrets

<< wants to hear them all


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has cuious george syndrome 
<<will never reveal all her mysteries lol


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^loves nrop


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^was the creator of nrop
<<has learned the wisdom that is nrop


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes she was in N-ROP


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is right
<<loves porn


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^wishes they were in it together


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^fuckin n00b.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^not fond of noobs...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^fucked another one of my posts up

<<would like to be in porn with guitargoddess :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^Still doesn't know what I look like so can't make a call about being in a porn with me! 
<<Still doesn't have a cam so don't ask LOL


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^probably is fuckable


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is way to young to be talking like that! lol
<<is too old for ^


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is my age :showpics:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is almost my age


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^3 has no idea how old i am


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is confusing about his real age
<<is camera free but is tryin to work on :showpics:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ should just send me a pic and I can scan it to post it here (you know you want to)


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^sorta sounds like a perv


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^fucked up my post


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ winnAR!!!1! of best NF newb award


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Damn, posted before me
anyway I ment a REAL picture like threw the mail then i can put it in my scanner so there is no need for a digi cam, and i was joking about it....unless you really want to :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^isn't gonna get mail from me..could be a pervo stalker LMAO!!
<<is cautious enough to know not to send strangers mail


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ smart girl

<< not a stalker, I have no way to prove it but im really not


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^trying to be a stalker


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^trying to rat me out, LOL

If im trying to be a stalker then i am failing...miserably


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ needs a support group


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs a support bra 


j/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ OH, just burned Flying V


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^wants soom puss


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wants to cool my burn


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^must have an STD
<<does not want to cool any burn


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^fucked up my post!! DAMN IT!
<<still hates Hella


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes she could post pics


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^was close to insulting me but failed


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^n00b


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has a black B13. :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^wishes he had some boys to entertain him


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has better burns than anyone else


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^likes pointing out when people point out the obvious.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^likes peeing in the Sno


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^likes eating the snow 
<<is a very dull girl


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is really funny
<<ment flying v


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is sucking up


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^Isnt that dull on here


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants her to suck up


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^likes to give BoxBroSG crap
<<has no life


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^posts always get fucked up

ouch, fucked your post up again

okay, game on


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Should explain himself...





Flying V said:


> ^wishes he had some boys to entertain him


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to be like mike. michael jackson that is


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^fucks up all my posts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Just messed me up.





Flying V said:


> ^ wants to be like mike. michael jackson that is



^Should really explain himself b/c I'm confused!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^fucks up all MY posts


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^no, fucks up all my posts


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^DAMN IT , FUCKED UP MY POST!! ARGh!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to join the fun


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is an evil post fuckeruper...
<is makin up stupid words


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ makes up stupid words


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows the score


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ shit, another fucked up post

seems to be a lot of that going on


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^wants to be fucked up in more ways than one


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ stated the ovbious while ovbiously stating that i over state the already ovbious, ovbious.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is either sleep deprieved or cannot spell


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Is good at noticing large spelling mistakes

and and as for the me wanted to get fucked up comment....your damn right


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows me better than my coffee maker


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^tried to make sweet sweet love to his coffee maker


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^made sweet sweet love to her toaster


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

damnit flying V, fucked up another one


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^is damn right about that loving
<<is tired and going to bed! nite!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ goodnight
<<master post fucker up'er


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ has fucked up about as many post as he has posted

<<goodnight guitargoddess...see you tomorrow I hope


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^post fucker


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ states the obvious

night fellas


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^going to bed


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

^^^Lives where it Sno's


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^States the obvious


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes to repeat things


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a big gun fetish


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ wants my big quote unquote *GUN*


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wears a flak jacket to bed


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^^ eats food.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ lol shit forgot what I was gong to say bbl


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^^ drinks liquids


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^leaks liquids


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^licks leaks


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^sick sick sick


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Honourary Canadian for the Day


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^spells honor funny


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^whores incessantly


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^uses big words


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Doesn't need to use big words to be understood


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ cant understand big words


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^doesn't know the difference between illegitimate and illiterate


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^keeps it real


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^A health hazard.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Makes the world go round


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^go and brush ya shoulders off


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't realized he'll never be nomiated for "Pimp of the Year"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^doesn't realized he'll never be nomiated for "Pimp of the Year"


^Made that award up all by himself.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^never wins awards


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Won "Ass-Man Award" in '96.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^tries to get chicks by telling them they've just won the sword award and need to collect at his place


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^doesn't need to do tricks to get chicks


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has pimped the unpimpable and made money


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ no need for money since his beeshes pay for everything


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ makes up useless words such as " pimpable"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^believes the flying V existed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know about the mighty ducks in relation to my spec-v


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^slept with Charlie the mighty duck in the back seat of his Spec!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes it could have been him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is going to the plastic surgeon for a penile implant


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Knows to much info about other people


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ really wishes he was mongolian


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is related to Howard the Duck


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows his stuff


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is scared to ride on escalators after hearing the story of someone losing a leg on an escalator


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ retarded


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes his IQ was higher than his age


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^body fat % high than his IQ


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he could remember why there was another man in his bed this morning


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^was the other man this morning


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^because you weren't there


Edit: damn 60 sec rule!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wishes he could remember why there were goats in his bed this morning


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he didn't have to use the microscope to see his wang


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows entirely too much about other dude's wangs


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ won the greatest gay porn star award 3 years running


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Flies in formation.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^won the greatest male fluffer 5 years in a row


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^won honorable mention


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has an extra hard drive to store all of the porn he downloads


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^hard drive full of gay porn


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ must have hacked others harddrives

<<owned by 60sec rule


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes i hacked his harddrvie


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a front row seat at the gay porn awards


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ Has front row seats at the AVN awards and VIP access to the after party


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^slow sentra date at the avn awards


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ eats poo


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^makes poo


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^can squat two cheerleaders (with and/or without pompoms)

edit: ARGHGHHHHH 60 sec rule


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ pwn3d by 60sec rule


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ owned by muh cack


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Has a cack


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ knows that it's a really big cack at that


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wishes it's a really big cack


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^thinks about cacks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ thinks about michael jackson all the time


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^changed what he originally said


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ caught me editting my posts -_- u sneaky bastard


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^abuses the edit button


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^abuses animals.. i'm calling peta


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^still in diapers


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^eats dirty diapers


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^eats yellow sno every chance he gets


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ professional yellow snow maker


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^often gets mistaken for snow.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^likes the creamy filling inside


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^is on a distinguished road


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^doesn't know im talkin bout hostess


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ ate too many twinkies


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ roids shrank his twinkie


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ lacks twinkie


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Doesn't know about my dingdong


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ ding dong = doorbell??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^thinks his ding dong is a button


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^likes shiny buttons



(ding dong is another hostess snack)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^likes when vsp3c plays with his buttons


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants a nice golden shower right about now


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ wants a ding dong right about now


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^wants to know where the cream filing went


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^gave vsp3c the cream filling


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Watched


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to get it up but he cant


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ knows from first hand experience...or rather right hand


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ telepathic

how did you know i was right handed lol. maybe i dont have any hands


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^jacks off without hands :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^sucks his own penis.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't want nunna this.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^needs to follow mommys rules and go to bed, it's passed his bed time.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Pees on his hands


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^licked my hands.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Can eat shit


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^get's mad too easily


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt know when im mad 
< Was refering to actual consumption of feces in general , not in the context of "eat shit and die ! "


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

(oh, well in that case) ^_does_ eat shit.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^going to bed.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^
Passed out from consuming to many fece laiden beverages


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^obsessed with poo


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^ ^^
Does shrink job on the side to earn extra cash.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes to jerk off to nambla magazines


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to be hand cuffed and spanked during sex


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes the belly flop


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is nasty beyond all belief


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^aka hand lotion renegade


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^^

Just noticed that Apache is completely unoriginal.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ needs a good bitch slapping 

I brought nambla up the first time lol


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^wears camo undies


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

no I don't they are brown thank you very much...brown doesn't show skid marks duh

^ should change his name to jujumama


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows too much of apache's under garments

edit: im a slow bastard


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is one slow basturd

hey he said I didn't

< owned by 60 second rule


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^eats slow basturds for breakfast


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Eats plain ol' turds for breakfast


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^needs some form of protein for breakfast


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows of a certain white substance with a good protien:weight ratio


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^His gf uses his as face cream and mouth wash


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is all about getting a good protein shake


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^down with clown


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ready to enlighten any Noob


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ has been enlightened


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has reached zen like status.... is at one with OT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^idolizes yoda and buddah


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Idolizes Wayne Brady and Dave Chappelle


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Makes Bryant Gumble look like Malcolm X
<-- I love that quote!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes n'syc look like the wutang clan


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ thinks justin timberlake is the shiz


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Took a shit on Justin Timberlake :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ u bet i did.. i hate justin timberlake


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^prefers Lance over Justin


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is really a 15 yr old gorilla named jimmy


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^molested "Twin Effects" at a concert in japan


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is in to some really weird shit

BTW, what is twin effects?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wants to be molested my slow sentra


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ would stick it up his own tail pipe any day


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

^^^^sweats like a fat man trying to put on a shirt


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^would stick it in his mouth all day, with mustard


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wants spelch's mustard


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes the big meat so he eats at hardee's










Flying V said:


> ^ is in to some really weird shit
> 
> BTW, what is twin effects?


two hot idol singers from japan. check out the movie Twin Effect/ Vampire Effect.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes he could have the big meat all to himself


will do. what kind of music is it?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is on the atkin's diet so he gets to have all the big meat he wants













Flying V said:


> ^^ wishes he could have the big meat all to himself
> 
> 
> will do. what kind of music is it?


I have no clue about the music I just saw the movie and they were hot


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ is really a 14 yr old. girl named gina

allright. i'll def. check out the hottness


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^holds the world record for longest pocket pool session


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Currently trying to take down the pocket pool champ


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ molested a man named " big moe" when he was 13

< runing out of ideas...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ is really good at pocket pool despite having a really short stick...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^
Is honing his skills as we speak


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^his ghey lover enjoys his short game


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ enjoys vector03's short game


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^his ghey lover enjoys his short game


^^^
EDIT: Just outed Blank on NF OT


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^just got lost in da sauce


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ate paint chips as a kid


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ate lunch right after he lost the cow chip toss and didn't wash his hands


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^ate paint chips as a kid


^^^
Continues to each paint chips.....unleaded of coarse


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ another victim of this thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^steals cable and internet porn because it is a victimless crime


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sex victim of vsp3c


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^almost put Willy Wonka out of business because he couldn't stop raping the oompaloompas


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^farmer


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^planted chick peas and was pissed at the crop


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ate all the crops after he peed on them


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^almost put Willy Wonka out of business because he couldn't stop raping the oompaloompas


^^^
Lost his damn mind!
<-- <shakes head> oompaloompas </shakes head>


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^masterbates to My Little Pony pics


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
<-- Hey I never touched "your little pony" you sick bastard


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has wasted hours wondering if Fred, Wilma, Barney, and Betty ever had an orgy


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has wasted hours trying to figure out what an orgy was so he could use the word in a post


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^makes his plush "Get-A-Long Gang" dolls act out his mordib fantasies


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ plays with sock puppets


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^loves to get jiggy with his wife in full clown attire


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ knows me too well for some reason.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^is the forum stalker..
<frighten bout the clown outfit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes fried chicken and mashed potatoes to snack on while hitting it from behind


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is scared to have sex because he found out another name for poontang is snatch


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^learned me good


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^sheep farmer


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^amatuer sword jugglist


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^stripper for the blind


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^ world record deep throating


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ took a money shot from magic johnson


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

^ took many money shots from orlando magic


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes it would have been him


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ is in secret, the world's oldest male prostitute


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is getting a lot of post really fast


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is right about the post
<<is a pathetic OT post whore


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ seems to like being a "post" whore...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^only put "" around post but not around whore....might be tryin to say something


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is paying attention

<<has no idea what your talking about


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^knows what your talking about


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has great use of comical smileys, bravo


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ wants to be a BAD BAD girl

set yourself up for that one


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ is about to have cybersex for the first time since.... yesterday!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^still thinks that cyber sex involves screwing a computer


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ knows why its called a "hard drive"


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has a terminal case of "floppy disc"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ really ment to say "For me its more like a floppy drive"


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^is going to see my floppy disc


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants to give all 3.5 inches


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ wants to take all 3.5 inches


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^wondering how he knew how massive my 3.5 is...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

all above are wrong^^^...its 3.5 mm


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ found out my secret... :fluffy:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^arg


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^wants me!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^arg?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^got pwned by slow posting
<got pwned by slow posting (arg)


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is cursed by slow posting...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is to be my future wife

<< is still not living in reality


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is living in a fantasy
<<likes the fantasy


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is full of surprises!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ is getting all werked up 

<<just realized the 85 in guitargoddess85 makes her 18... maybe a little too young... wait, i mean old for me...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is too old for her

18 is only 2 years younger than me so its all good


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post! and Is 20...yummy!
<is a terrible tease


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^had to change her post because of me

<<changed mine twice to make sure


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Fascinated with underaged girls


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^thinking of the wrong person


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^yea! is fascinated with 18 year old girls..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is damn right im fascinated by 18yo girls, especially ones who are in a band and on nissan forums :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has very good taste and is a pretty rad dude
<<does not have anything witty or urbane to say at this time lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^is falling in love.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ is moving in for the kill
<< is gonna videotape this ish... NF.com porno coming right up!!!


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^is completly justified
<<wants to join in


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^3rd leg


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^fucked up my post...arg.
<<tries to avoid love, lust is something that is easily understood


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^slow poster


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ just melted me with that lust comment....
<< am now officially stalking the goddess...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ fucked up my post, damn

guitargoddess just hasnt met the right person yet

:waving: :waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is plagued by fucked up posts
<<doesn't trust love, ...that SOUNDS LIKe a cheesy country song but its true


----------



## skpstein (Jun 25, 2004)

^^needs me to guide her to show her what love really is while playing mortal combat


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^2 pump chump


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ holy shit fucked up my post again

<<is WAY behind


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^gettin slow in your old age
<< is going to bed, muscle relaxers make my back feel good and my hgead feel sleepy...

time to dream about guitars...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post, G'nite!
<<is also way behind


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^is dreaming about guitars...or sex...or both 

<<damnit, using 56k right now


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ DAMNIT

I give up, i cant post fast enough


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^winning biddAr on ebay for a webcam


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^is an ebayer

<< i give up till i'm home with DSL were i can keep up


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ must be on dial up

<<shit im on DSL and cant keep up


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is lucky to have DSL
<<is stuck with Dialup


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^needs to get high speed...that way I would get less lag while watcher her webcame

no, wait...edit: needs to move to kansas so that there would be no webcam...and could use my DSL


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^[butthead]uheheh, you said DSL [/butthead]


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has the best fuckin sig. ever, period.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^haha, is stuck in evil hell of dial up just as i am

<< At fiances and she has dial up...i miss dsl so much.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^came out of nowhere...LOL


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^has no idea how often i pop up

edit: lmao, just realized how wrong that sounds


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^ with 1800 posts...must pop up A LOT, lonely are we???


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows about being lonely, eh? 
j/k hehe


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^helps those who are "lonely"

<<goodnightall


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is off to beddybye, nite


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ ouch, took a shot at me...but put up the ever popular j/k mark so its all good


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^couldn't have been hurt too much by my weak ass jokes


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^LOL, is right


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^most def. did not insult my jokes
<<is kind of slow at 2:45 am


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ didnt understand

it didnt hurt, i wasnt saying it was a lame joke


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^In eLove


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ figured that out all by himself


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^keeps insisting that he has as much authority as the Pope...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is freakin hilarious!!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is correct about the pope, now can you name the comedian who originally stated as much???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ in love with a man named " mondo"


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^stole my spot 
<<is uneducated..and cannot name that comedian


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Isnt uneducated just because she cant name that comedian

its George Carlin


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is kind for not flaming me and being a good guy 
<<doesn't watch alot of TV anyway


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Doesn't even watch the "Real" World like every other girl I know? OMGHI2U! :waving:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has got to be kidding me
MTV sucks.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ doesnt like the hip media **** on the real world


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^doesn't realize that the real worlds is fake and scripted..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^conformist


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^communist


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^anarchist


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^pedophile


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^ fucks animals


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^necrophiliac


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ incestual pedo-necrophiliac...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Post Whore General


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^phlebotomist


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^gynecologist


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ assistant director of NAMBLA


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^prayers went unanswered because I'm back up in dis bish :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^about to reach first millenium post


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^about to reach baller status


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^big daddy pimp status achieved eons ago


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^should know that im a noob


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is still cool in my book


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes it was him


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has a magical genie and won't share


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ Is the magical genie


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has a fabulous sn


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ joined my new forum :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^needs more dancing bananas


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt have any dancing bannanas


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes to have his banana peeled


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ wants to peel my banana :banhump:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Peeled 40 mens bananas last night, taking the banana cream all over his face and mouth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^first and only sexual experience was with a watermelon


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ knows it was really a pumpkin!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^calls his GF pumpkin during sex


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ dosent realize she dumped my ass last night!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows Club MoFo members can pull any chick














^^also knows I'm lying


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ Loves the fat milk shake...


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

^likes his women like he likes his chicken...
(don't know where that came from!)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Makes heads spin.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^makes stomach churn


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^MAkes cocks hard.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ wtf!!!!!!!!!!!! makes me nervous


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^now has something to make him nervous beside gnomes


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wished he could make his cock hard...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Wants to come to the meet on Friday!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^ghey


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Coming down to bmore?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gotta talk to my doctor still, waiting for him 2 call me back... ill let you know soon hopefully


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Doctor? Got the clap....._again_?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to follow the rules, or suffer the consequences


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^STFU your engaged now, i will pwn you!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^needs to follow the rules, or suffer the consequences


^^^
Over estimates his importance.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> Over estimates his importance.


^is right


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Seems to be taking this seriously
<-- J/K dude :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^ditched mr peepers for a pointing alien


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^misses mr peepers


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ^ditched mr peepers for a pointing alien


^^^
Thinks Foamy is an alien.
PS: He's flipping everyone off

Foamy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes to make a point with caricatures using single digit gestures


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Understands me a little better


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't realize that with 4 fingers (thumb included) there is no middle finger


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Doesn't understand I'm not the chartoonist


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^intends to write Foamy on his ballot


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^foamy? what'd i miss?


irontom said:


> ^MAkes cocks hard.


^ew, so i turn you on?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a couple of fries short of a happy meal


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ reminded me that I'm hungry


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^tummy is rumbling


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^colon is rumbling


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ really a robot


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^sex0rs with robots


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^drinks lots of water


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is thirsty


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Got his username from a candy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^ is jealous someone else took his idea before he could use it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Just confused me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^gets confused from other people incoherent rambling


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Understands when someone is incoherently rambling


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^sometimes grabs people


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^slaps people for no reason


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ slaps himself


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Spanks himself


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^spanks big busomed babes


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^has something against big bussomed babes


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^is really a guy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ has become a true post whore ever since he came out of the DNE shell.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows his shit


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^soon to be engaged to a cute young thang


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ ate too much ass hair for breakfast


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^ supplied the ass hair!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^burned all his off attempting to light his farts


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^shaved his in an attempt to achieve a more muscular, defined look


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ cant hear shit at work


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^knows the sound poo makes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ funny guy.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^enjoys the taste of a vurp (vomit+burp for those not in the know)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^vurps every 10 mins


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^provides quality entertainment


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Enjoys male entertainment :banhump:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^pays for male sensual massage


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Changed his post...and doesn't know i get professional massages from a girl and its not what you think she's my fiances friend


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^would love a threesome :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^speaks the truth :banhump:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^must make it happen, before marriage


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^wants to join in


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^better believe it

(Got any pics?)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ loves teh cock


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^peforms more anal probes on himslef than Aliens do worldwide in a year


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ been rode more times by another man than a gay porn star


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^is the gay porn star


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ winner of the best blow job award.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

^^wishes he was the judge!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ didnt realize that that " feeling" was a hard on until the 12th grade


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ gives "the feeling" to the high school boys


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Was given the "feeling" by all the male faculty members at the local YMCA


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ owner and operator of said YMCA


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^janitor at YMCA


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Policeman in the original YMCA


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ had anal with the policeman in the village people


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ wishes he had the cock


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^giving out free cock


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

^ is one of the few not banned lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^lionel


----------



## Not Banned (Jul 2, 2004)

^ wrong 


lol take it easy bro I'm out to serve my ban nite all


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^mr. secretive


----------



## Speqz (Jun 6, 2004)

^ mr. piss


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^mr. "i have the same avatar as every other n00b on this forum."


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^name is Sno because he didn't have enough piss for the w


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is the champion post whore for the month of july!!!!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is tryin to bask in my glory


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ can lick my butt I was just saying something nice about the assmunch lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^pretty graphic...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^name is Sno because he didn't have enough piss for the w


good one :cheers:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^double posted


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^tried really hard to win but I wouldn't let him


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^spent all day yesterday on this forum.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^tried to convince me to take a break yesterday.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ biggest 24 hour only whore of them all


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^has an eye for art but no skill as an artist :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ doesnt know how to use mAd tYtE mS pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> ^^ doesnt know how to use mAd tYtE mS pAiNt sKiLlZ yO!!!!


^^ is pissed off cuss lost the WHORE challenge


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^the first loser


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sno said:


> ^the first loser


I got 2nd place biatch...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

^ wanna be loser.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ^ wanna be loser.


^ butt hurt jelous


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is almost as irrating as a crotch rash


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^face looks like a crotch rash


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ hurt my feelings and needs a good pimp slap

powda me so I can slapaho


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows very well what crotch rash looks like


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^showed me his



eewwwwww!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ loves the 

what the hell ??????????? you were looking at his what???


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a fetish for animal genitals


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes for me to send him videos of horses with men


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ was on Jerry Springer for "men who like to wear women under garments"


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Enjoys sick jerry springer shows


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^was kicked off of the springer show for trying to rape steve


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^bored enough right now to actually watch springer


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ needs a night job


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs a hamster named guinea


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^stole my hampster


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^misses her hamster


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^needs to hand over the hampster or I'm coming over there and kicking his ass! Lol


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is fast becominglike us
a post whore


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^promises promises


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ kept me in suspense wanting to know their name


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should have taken his name off of yahoo b4 asking if we could figgure it out


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ says they got my name off of yahoo but the truth is 

ok yeah your right


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^made me LOL


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is about to get pimp slapped if they go yahoooooo again lol 
I hate that as much as the garden gnomes lol


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has convinced me to stop saying do you yahooooo
<wont say do you yahooooo again
please don't ask me to say do you yahooooo cuz i won't say do you yahooooo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ lol asshole


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^your an assholioliolio
assholioliolio


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^likes the swears...FOR SHAME!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wants me to stop ****ing swearing

j/k


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^can swear all he wants


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^shouldn't encourage me to swear cuz swearings bad
swearing is teh devil


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^cracks me up


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ skeers me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is easily skeered


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^isnt skeered of me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Still need to post a pic
<the samurai kitty fears none


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has a pic??
<<will work on the pic..I PROMISE!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should look right here for a pic


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^isn't half bad! 
Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is good at compliments
pic is three years old though sorry i don't have anything more recent


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

<self pwn3d


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^hahagot pwn3d


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is hot hehe 
<<is a shameless flirt


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is too kind
<isn't concerned about your looks as much 
<likes your personality


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^doesn't think I'm a spaz! Amazing!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^your fun nekkid or not


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^always talks to me about being naked...coincidence?  and IS super fun!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^goddesses aren't s'posed to wear clothes


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^makes a valid point!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should float down from the sky




buck ass nekkid


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^just Might be hitting on me 
w00t!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^Just might be right


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^can hit on me all nite long! heres a 2x4! LOL


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^*whack*
<damn broke it on first swing


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to hit me again!
<<loves being spanked cuz shes a BAAAD girl!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is bout to get spanked reel good
<pulls out riding crop


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^Needs to teach me a lesson!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is gonna be put over my lap and punished


<1005postwoot


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^just wants me in his lap!
busted!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^saw through me
<soo busted


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^might just get what he wishes for


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs to get out here to phoenix


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is gonna miss me cuz
I'm goin to bed
Nite!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^good night
megami-sama


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is moving in on my girl...lol

<<is feeling really left out


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^ lost his e-girl to a tostitos lime headed pussy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sells crack to the little mexican kids down the street
<is laughin at some members trying to use their game


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has been trying to get a hold of some "canada white" (the norther version of china white)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes he could have the canadian inside


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is addicted to male enhancement drugs


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^loves to take drugs in the ass


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^shouldn't know that I have an ass in the yard


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^takes it in the anus by his ass


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ confusing as hell


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^still laughs every time someone says uranus


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ just said uranus. hahahaha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ lmao two uranus hehehehehehehe

get it to uranus hahahaha 
ok not funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^had his sense of humor removed years ago


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ dosent realize if the army wanted me to have a sense of humor they would have issued it to me


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

doesn't realize that the ROTC doesn't count as the army


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has come to a realization


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^got confused and put the stuffed sock in his back pocket


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Whore of all whores


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^stole toms cum sock and put it in his back pocket


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^actually thinks flattery will get him somewhere


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wishes i would flatter him


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^once ordered a big mac while in burger king


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^likes his girls likes he likes his big mac value meal, supersize
<accidently tried to get a bic mac at bk once..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes his women like he likes his coffee, hot and quiet


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^knows me way too much..
<but its suppose to be likes his woman like he likes his cake... white


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ should have said ground up and in the freezer 

sorry I love that signature







psuLemon said:


> doesn't realize that the ROTC doesn't count as the army


you don't realize how many times I wished it was simple rotc instead of the real army


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^like his women like he likes his underwear, all over his nutz


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^doesn't realize that v-tec stickers really do add 50whp...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ forgoit to mention that they also reduce drag if you put them on the front bumper


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^also doesn't realize the honda stands for hold on not done accelerating


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a "powered by honda" sticker on his bicycle


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^has a powered by hopes and dreams on his car..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ ties his shoes together with blowpops


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^the word "blowpops" brings back scary childhood memories for him


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ went to cathlic school and was a chior boy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^had lots of quiet time with the priest


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't need to be a priest to get the little boys


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^idles after michael jackson..


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is a life time member of nambla


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has had more 14 year old girls than R. Kelly


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^pees on more girls then R Kelly


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ knows its the truth when I was 15


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^in wrong in so many ways..


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/i\ has VTEC stickers on his 200


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has vtec shoulder pads


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks a lime makes a good helmet


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should knock it till he tries it


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> ^should knock it till he tries it


should change avantar


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^doesn't know i will when i start cotributing


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> ^doesn't know i will when i start cotributing


^^will never contribute besides whoring


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should shut it 
I'm just wating to be able to get a checking account up and going again


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nissmax88 said:


> ^should shut it
> I'm just wating to be able to get a checking account up and going again


^^^
waiting for mom to have time and take to the bank


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should still shut it
<changed avatar
actually i owed them money and so noone wants to give me a checking account till just this month so i just need to go down and sign up


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks voltron is hot


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^thinks voltron is hot


^whore


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^even whores in his sleep


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

^apparently wants a cookie real bad!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^never held out for the cookie


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

^ crying on nismoclub for cookies


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ better keep recruiting people for NismoClub so I can give him some more special cookies!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ has a decent forum started up


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^cow


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^likes cows


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^eats cows


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ eats babies


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^^likes to sleep in spiderman pajamas


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes to sleep in


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ rocks the bondage on tuesdays


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^rocks clogs on wednesdays


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has an odd collection of pictures


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is a HUGE tease

<< is also a tease but not as much as guitargoddess


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is way worse than me
<<isn't that great of a flirt anyway


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is a very good flirt


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^sweet cheeks


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ might not want to call another dude sweet cheeks...it seems a little weird

is there something we might need to tell your new wife to be???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to tap goddess


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^falemer


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ called me a cow wtf????


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ denies his cow-dom


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is strangely obsessed with cows


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

loves to have sex ^^^^^


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has discovered my DEEPEST DARKEST secret  
dude..who doesnt like to have sex???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ arent you a girl?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^asked an obvious question
<<Is a girl


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is a cute girl


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has the super bad ass Strong Bad avatar!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^forgot to mention he dancing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ has a secret crush on goddess


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has a crush on strong bad
<keeps no secrets


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has a bad ass DANCING strong bad avatar lol


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^good save


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ desperate for lovin


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^desperate for me kickin his ass


j/k


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ pwned me


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^got Pwnzed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ got caught with his nutts out at sr. high graduation


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^need to stop staring at my nuts
<i took them out on purpose


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ got raped by the elephants at the pheonix zoo


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^raped the racoons behind his house


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^taped the animal raping and posted it on the internet


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^downloaded it and is watching it right now


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has caught me, Oh no , whatever shall I do? ^^also had fun making the animal porno


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^is having fun watching it
<used a stunt double for the dangerous scenes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ flirts too much


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^doesn't know you can never flirt enough


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^does flirt alot...but is appreciated ALOT by <<


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^desrves teh flirting


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is really teh ghey


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^ Is lucky I'm not a mod
banbanban!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks he is BAM BAM


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^thinks he is wilma


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to fuck wilma


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wants to fuck dino


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ jealous of dino's love affair


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wants to fuck fred^^^ ?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ grew up wacking it to margret thatcher


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^gets a boner everytime he eats Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes she was cocoa pebbles

edit: im cracking myself up with this one


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wants be beraped by fred


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ was berate after learning he had add. then he forgot what he was doing


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^wears a Fred Costume every Halloween


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^^made me lol


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^doest make sense


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Flying V said:


> ^ was berate after learning he had add. then he forgot what he was doing


talking bout this


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ makes me look like an ass day in and day out


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^makes it too easy

j/k


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thinks it is hard


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^hardly thinks


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^lets his penis do the thinkin for him


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^needs to help me think


j/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ likes thinking about penis

edit: i would change the above statement due do posting too slow but i think it fits either way


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes it were his


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^wishes his wasn't detachable


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post but...is still good times lol


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^has a messed up post


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is gonna miss me cuz I'm going to bed
Nite guys


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^NOOOOOOOO
nite megami


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^damn, fucked up my post

goodnight goddess


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^too slow 
apparently you don't care enough
you insensitve jerk


j/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^doesnt know what he is talking about

<< was actually saying goodnight to her on MSN so thats why there was a delay


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^should chill
did you see the j/k that means just kidding i know you two are like freinds and stuff just giving you a hard time


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^should also chill, i was just fucking around although i forgot the ever important j/k or LOL

<< is totally chilled...lol


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ tried to whup nissmax88's e-a$$


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know how to spell " ass"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^always lost in the first round of his class spelling bee


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^still no avatar.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^still has no clue


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^still has no money.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^still doesn't have enough piss for the "w"


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^drank the piss that was supposed to make the "w"


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ate the turd that was supposed to be the exclamation mark


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^:lame:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is sporting the "dirty sanchez" from the turd


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^takes from ass to mouth on a regular basis.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to do some rimming before tonguing the anus


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ waay too much information


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt need to hear of anus licking


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs more cowbell


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^umm...lost me somehow

<<confused


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^doesn't know about the cow bell


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ has a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^can't afford cowbell so he uses dinner-triangle.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ already knows to much


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^is afraid of being found out

<<i guess i missed something on the cowbell but continue


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^uses dinner-triangle too


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^really doesn't know my sex life that well


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has no sex life for anyone to know about


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^shoulda asked gsolo wtf his non-existant sex life had to do with a dinner-triangle!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^doesn't know that after you pay for a chick's dinner you're supposed to have sex with her (hence the dinner triangle and sex issue)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^takes his dates to places where they still use dinner triangles.

<still don't get how sex and a dinner triangle can be associated with one another.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^won a life time supply of a date rape drug


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^won a dinner triangle

and dont ask how dinner triangles and sex went together, it just came to mind somehow........


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^ wants to have sex with a dinner triangle? o.0


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^may have the coolest avatar yet
<<is easily amused


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^easily amused...thats good thing for a girl

<<is taken and can't flirt


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt need to flirt


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^doesn't seem to like to flirt


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ you know you want it


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^may just be a shameless flirt after all
w00t!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^ knows she really doesnt want it, but is just trying anyway.............


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^made my avatar!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Won an award with his avatar....lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^very correct


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is lucky to have such a rad avatar


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

D^oesnt eat Yellow Sno anyMo.................


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has schooled me against the dangers of yellow snow


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Wants a new avatar, but only has to ask for one, and ye shall receive.........


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^should have a PM from me
<<can't have a cool avatar for awhile


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^not for another 5 months or so


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows the score


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know about the join date info under her user name


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^so wise


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows of my ultimate knowledge


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is very wise indeed
<<did know about the join date


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ speaks in code


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hottest man alive


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is very good at confusing me , also loves himself alot....
<<doesn't know any codes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ 000100 100001 001 hahaha


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^Wishes he spoke binary........


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows me too well

do you speak binary?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^speaks the evil language of boys LOL
<<will never learn any cool codes


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ speaks in the code of womens thoughs


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^makes a point
<<is usually not very popular with the ladies thou LOL


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ popular with the guys because they are not evil

< not too popular with the ladies either


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has reached 2000 posts! And is popular with << lady at least 
<<likes boys more than girls anyway


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ a really nice lady

< 2001 st post!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^is truly the post master general


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^wants to master the post general


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^made a good play on words! *symbol*


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^has way more posts than me


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^teh n00b


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ nood'b themself


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Flying V said:


> ^ nood'b themself


^english?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^engrish ?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

<no avatar


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thanks


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^doesn't have the coolest avatar ever, but has a cool one
<<doesn't even HAVE an avatar thou and should shut up


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

<never will have an avatar


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ Failed The Game


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^thinks he's special


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ speaks german

Die toiletten sind in meine Hose


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^no its not


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know where the toilets are!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^has one of the best nissans ever made

edit....i was referring to the 85 300z, but someone post before me


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^doesnt know what hes getting in to
<has one thats seriously messed up


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^does have messed up looking car 



<saw the pics, i still like the car, just needs tlc...and a chevy sb


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ likes me car. awwww


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^^has good looking engine
<likes ^^car


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^learned how to play the game.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^poopy-head


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^poopy-dick


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to eat crackers while on the toilet


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes to eat what comes out of a toilet while sitting on crackers


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^received many brown and yellow swirlies in school


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ fell into a sweage tank and ate his way out


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^drinks SoCo


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is damn right


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was molested by gnomes as a child


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Extended his "services" out to gnomes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^favorite toy as a child was "sit-n-spin", favorite move with his ghey lover is "sit-n-spin"


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Gheyness shines like the North Star


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^voted most likely to have foamy's finger crammed up his a$$


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^voted most likely to be pwnd by Vector


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^voted most likely to be pwn3d by a n00b


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Voted Most likely to be passed from a 30Mph Rolling Start


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^owns seasons 1-3 of pokemon on DVD


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ needs to straighten out these noobs lol


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Didn't know that PC > Count(DateDiff(Time here)) = NOOB


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to be smacked for using a formula incorrectly

edit: and needs to be smacked for editing


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ straightened me out lol


I'm an old school noob one who don't know any rules call me a noob I'll call you an old crusty basturd


lol peace!!!!!!!!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^needs to be smacked for using a formula incorrectly



Happy?


If PC > DateDiff(Time here, TodayDate) Then
NOOB = True
The Ghey = True
Else
NOOB = True 
End If


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ^ straightened me out lol
> 
> 
> I'm an old school noob one who don't know any rules call me a noob I'll call you an old crusty basturd
> ...



:cheers: Have a good rest man


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Has anal warts


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^ knows first hand


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Uses his hand


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
His Toilet gave me Anul Warts


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Mom infected my toilet seat


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has the same one


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has a gold toilet seat with a built in warmer for the early mornings


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Jewish


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^has no toilet seat


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Is __ years old (fill it in)


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^200


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^^16


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^789


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ how did you guess


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Lives in _the most_ boring state.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ no shit we got nothin here except my car


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Thinks i'm 16


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^really is 13 mentally


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was kicked outta IHOP for trying to cream in his coffee.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Joined over a year later and has almost as many posts as me.



[cough]WHORE[/cough]


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^fired for mixing his "lotion" with the lotion that his female coworkers use


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^male coworker caught using the females lotion


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^uses baby oil to stop hand abrasions


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^must be spying on me


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has spies following him into the ladies room


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^got pwn3d by the turnstyle at the fair


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Not only has a slow car, but is also slow himself.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^his ex-GF refers to him as SoftTom


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^just pwned tom


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is trying not to get pwn3d today


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Gets owned like it's his job.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^pwned by the IRS


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Owned by dark clouds.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^keeps an emergency $20 stuffed in his ass crack (in a roll of quarters)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs that $20


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^can't even drive in formation so much for that flying v


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Owned by Gimp!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ caught with his pants down in the girls locker room while the she-male volleyball teacher was doing him from behind


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

has a STRANGE sense of humor.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^knows me all to well


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is letting his transvestite fetish slip into this forum


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he could some how rid himself of the " sausage" like thing in his pants


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wishes he could somehow rid himself of the "vienne sausage" like thing in his pants


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^wants the sausage


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^speaks funny because the sausage is in his mouth


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^doesn't want to pull out yet


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ trying to hide his sexuality by calling other ppl gay


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is obsessed with calling other people ghey


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ trying to cover up his gheyness


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i quit that shat.. only kevin and loki does it.

^^ drives slow sentra 

edit.. meant for slow sentra.. not flying vagina


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to eat said vagina


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ i love this man


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^narcissist


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ pacifist


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ drives a really nice car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

watched too much "mighty ducks" ^^^


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Called me "tommyboy"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^called me pawpaw


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to be spanked in bed by a "pawpaw" figure


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^fell out of the ugly tree and hit ever branch on the way down, thats why he scares girls


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^fell into the dildo store and got anally penatrated by every dildo


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^slings it all over


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ had it slung all over him


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^mud slinger


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ radioactive... stay away.... even the hot chicks


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hott


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^just wants love


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^Is giving free love today :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants the free love


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Type R'ed Me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ posted old vid


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^huge Joshua Jackson fan


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hates on old threads


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^bumps old threads to spite me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ spiteful


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^vengeful


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ extremely interested in my system


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has a "gato en los pantalones"


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^knows whats in peoples pants


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants whats in people's pants


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^has picture of a cute kitty


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to stop thinking about the pussy


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Is a contributor?!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^ too old to use "^^"


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^ is the biggest whore and proved it ;-)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jealous


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^parents limit the amount of whorin' he can do


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^has cameras in my house


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wants vids of his parents doing the wild thing


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^can supply them


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^Guest starred in the paris hilton sex tape


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has the paris hilton porno on his hard drive


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Notices the men in porn productions


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Also notices men in the porn productions

guitargoddess...get on msn already girl :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to be patient
<<is having MSN issues..


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ needs a computer expert
<< is patient, i just thought i had missed you for the night


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^should be happy now
<<mastered her computer


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ IS a computer expert

<< is VERY happy now :cheers:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to nurse my hangover


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ drank too much last night making for a fun conversation :thumbup: 

<< wish i was closer to Illinois so i could nurse your hangover


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ tryin to get some poon


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^finds my underage alcoholism amusing, ^messed up my post


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^forgets that i have my fun with underage drinking as well


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^is Barely a minor


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ doesnt know i chugged 4 pitchers of bud on the 4th


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^Loves his beer!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ loves her whiskey

<< drank my fair share over the past 2 years


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ doesnt know i hate beer with a passion


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows me well considering ^DAMN YOU, messed up my post again...but is confusing with his beer comments..


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ is getting angry and confused


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ all your fault she is angry and confused

<< and i know you well considering what???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ dances with monkeys


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^*let me get this straight* drank alot of beer on the fourth but Doesnt actually like beer??
^^knows me well considering we've never met
<<isn't angry, just amused and confused


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ fucked up my post
<<doesnt mind


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^ got it ^ knows im right


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to drink something besides beer to have a good time
<<can make suggestions if needed


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ should be a bartender when she is old enough


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^ has got it all wrong
<<can't be a bartender...would drink the profits *symbol*


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ might be an alcoholic

<< fine, i will be YOUR bartender


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^mite be onto my secret


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is basically having 2 conversations with me

<< I know EVERYONES secrets...HAHAHAHA


ok maybe not :loser:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^likes having 2 convos with me
<<is slow on the uptake tonight


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Plays the rusty trombone.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^canoodles with a rusty trumpet


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ LOL, said canoodles, i mean really...wtf is canoodles???


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is naive to the mystery of canoodling


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ sounds like you want a good canoodling...


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^mite have figured out the mystery word


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is going to bed


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^got a little winky


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ needs to try to prove it

and you cant because its not possible...HA


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ :showpics:


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ wants to see a pic of my winkey

<< is now a bit scared of Flying V


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is a homophobe


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is a sad, sad little man


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ eats his boogers


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Fart smelled so bad one time that he passed out.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^fondles the dolls in his "Strawberry Shortcake" collection


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Now a viable member of the NF Community :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^never gave me my keychain


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^likes to use marital aids to confuse other peoples pets


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^uses pets as marital aids


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^donates the kitty


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^refuses to believe that this\/is not a marital aid


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^doesn't know the meaning of pleasure


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to know what that " feeling down there" is


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^gets it when he climbs the rope in gym class


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ got a hard on during a class presentation


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^presented hard on to the class


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ hates people with eyes


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a non-post-reading bish


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Is buy his cat "toys" online right now as we speak


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows I'm really shopping for an anal plug for da wife :thumbup:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Yeah buddy Thumbs Up WAY UP!!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thumb is way up his ass


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Rides his bicycle with no seat.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^sat on an upside down stool and enjoyed the anal pleasure


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^got upset when his trip to the fudge packing plant didn't live up to his expectations


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Was upset when his fudge packing plant dissapointed Flying V


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wears an apron while in the kitchen and sits to piss in the restroom


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^^funny


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks I'm here for his fockin' amusement


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ is gonna get smacked with the butt of my gun


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes his GF to dress as a cop so he can get some police brutality


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Got Banned for Post Whoring like it was his jobby job


----------



## Banned_one (Jul 10, 2004)

^^once got suckered into buying "turn signal fluid"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Made this name cause his other got banned


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wishes he didnt have those anal warts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes the taste of anal warts


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes to have his anal warts licked


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has been told to keep his tongue outta my ass


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ likes to get his ass toungued by guys of the male persuastion like a *** lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Drunk


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows a drunk when he sees one


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^hard to say much about


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^better not be hard when he says anything about me


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^knows about my skills with wood


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wood working skills are known throughout the ghey community


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ wishes he could work wood


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^jiggle


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ forgot the O and the end


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^'s girls always say the same thing


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ found laying naked with his dog in the 12th grade


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^knows entirely too much


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows of my infinite genius


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^meant finite genius


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^meant mooninite genius


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^has a radioactiv dick^^^


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^needs to stop with the penis envy


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ needs a nice penis to call home


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^was a victim of child molestation in kindergarten


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ dosen't realize I was 15 and she was 18 and I liked it


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^doesn't want to admit she was a he


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^should have asked why he was 15 and still in kindergarten


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is jealous of myy edamucation


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^inbred



slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^should have asked why he was 15 and still in kindergarten


damnit you're right


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ knows the truth is out there


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^Gives too much information.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^asphyxiation fetish


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ just visited dictionary.com


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ knows how to spell dictionary


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

has sticky dictionary pages.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ is very good lol busted me before the scene of the crime


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^loses me


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

^ don't worry he knows lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> ^ don't worry he knows lol


^Pleases himself while watching Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^pleases himself while watching "Emeril"


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^pleases himself while watching Hamtaro


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^pleases himself while watching christopher lowell


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has the entire "Monchichi" doll collection


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

^^^knows what the "monchichi" collection is



slow_sentra322 said:


> ^^pleases himself while watching "Emeril"



BAMM!!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^^^wants to know what the "monchichi" collection is


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has a shrine dedicated to the "Pound Puppies"


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

^worships his kitty


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^worships strong bad


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^bumped this old ass thread


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ is funny


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ cant find the toilets


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^cant find a better thread to open :thumbup:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^ just had to bring that up again.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^cant contain himself


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ can't either


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants to be contained


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

nominated forum mediator


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^^ no he doesn't


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^doesnt want to be contained


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^likes to be contained


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^just doesnt care


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

urinates in a container instead of the Toiletten


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^urinates on himself rather then in the toliet


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants the tommy cock


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^wants the cock


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^needs the cock


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^has to much of the cock


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^is the cock master 
<has his own cock


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ loves the cock


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ king of cock


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^is a cock whore


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ misses the cock


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^is ghey


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^loves the rainbows


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^loves the rainbow cock


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^loves rainboners


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^loves the straight cock


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ eats while she takes a shit


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^just messed up my gender


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a known gender bender


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^loves punaner


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ states the obvious


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^uses weird words


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

loves teh piercing of the cat


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^loves being owned


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^is owned day in and day out.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is banned from Toys-R-Us for "massaging" Ken


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

is going to find out exactly where I was owned. and whoever you are will be looking for a while


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^is banned from all the toys r us's for explicit acts


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^goes to the ballet just to watch the male dancer's packages


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^loves to be exploited


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

eats tootsie rolls for their candid resemblance to dog shit


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^lovin it to


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^loves eatin' anything from shit to brains


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^only eats cock and ass


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

embarassed by her girl on girl on girl on girl experience in college.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^is no girl


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^embaressed by his lack of girl in college


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^masturbates to images of David Hasselhoff


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^^hasnt been to college


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^
just damn!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

^ Didn't expect me to show up here, which I seem to do once every week or so.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^has walked in on the parents having sex repeatedly and liked it


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

^

drinks bus station toilet water to keep his super posting power


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes the warm, yellow spots in the pool


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ eats toiletten seats


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^has no power


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^only over women


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is really a woman


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^plays with his very own EZ bake oven


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants some of my home " cookin"


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^needs to put on his damn apron and make me dinner.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ definetly wants some home " cooking" if you know what i mean


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^knows the score


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is trying too hard to use inuendos (sp)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ wants some " hard" inuendos


^ also set himself up for that one


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^enjoys using the word "hard" in random conversations


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know what " flaccid" means


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^gets hard from random conversations


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ knows me all too well

< hey, whats that funny feeling?


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is poppin a boner now
<<is weirded out


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^knows what "erectile disfunction" means


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ experienced in that department


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^...ummmmmm...is my mom


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs to get back into his room and stop looking a porn


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^doesnt know that im in my room AND looking up porn...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^used viagra and still couldn't get it up


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ just owned me


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ had to be taken to the hospital because he accidentaly amputated his left ball


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^talks sexual about his son


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt want mommy to ruin his life


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^mommys car gets beat by his friends VW haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ gets beaten in the ass on a regular basis


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^gets fucked in the mouth on a daily basis haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ punished the toilet this morning


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^better come clean it up


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ refered to by his friends as " the reamer"


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

^likes being "above"


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

likes teh vodka


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^thinks he's in the "3 werds" thread


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Doesnt relize that i only needed three word to express myself wasnt lost though


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^usually too lazy to type more than 3 werds


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

^^
Speaks the truth


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^lazier than me :thumbup:


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^uses cat food as dip


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^likes cup noodles


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^survives on cup a noodles


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ not you again


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^haha not you again to!


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^ went to Hawaii


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^went god knows where


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^kansas


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^never left the US (?)


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^never
^keep the 200sx


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^Never did anything with their life


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^"nose" to much


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^^knows nothing


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^can pick his nose and pick his friends, but can't pick his friends nose



yeah yeah, I know its :lame:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^^doesn't have any friends


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^makes enough money to buy friends


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^enjoys a good beer


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^likes to fist fuck his left nostral


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^^likes to be the fist


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^likes to shit in his underpants, then waers them on his head while his dog licks his balls.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

lmfao^^^ likes to watch


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^likes to be watched while taking it hard and fast


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^Likes to give it to TheNose247 hard and fast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^has a sexual obsession with cats


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^Somehow lost rep points


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^has a cool-looking avatar


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ has a crappy-looking avatar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^wishes he had a custom avatar


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^has a big pussy in his avatar


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^that's as close as he's gonna get to a pussy


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

^Likes teh poon


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ thats the only pussy he has ever had


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^is a well known beastiality porn star


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^ doesnt know theres nothing wrong with beastiality


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ Needs to help me in the fight to save the late nite thread!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has totally missed me
<<is back at her brothers for the time being


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is a sweetheart!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is one of my new favorite people


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^def. a cool girl =)

one of my fave ppl now to!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is an OT post whore , but in a good way 
<<is also an OT post whore at times , but not recently  lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is back to whoring with the rest of us
<< Has missed guitargoddess the last few days


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^thinks to highly of me!


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^she deserves the praise! 

btw, her and boxbro make a cute e-couple hehe. =)


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^thinks to highly of me!


^^messed up my post
<<had to change post to make sure it didnt sound like i was hitting on nissangirl....LOL


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^Should hit on Nissangirl cuz shes mad hot


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is also mad hott
<< wouldnt want to piss off NotAnotherHonda :thumbup: ...JK


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is sweet..and knows how notanotherhonda can get haha =)


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post but notanotherhonda will have to fight me for ^


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^Should hit on Nissangirl cuz shes mad hot


^^even though I havent seen her..shes still mad hot to


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ second girl to think im sweet in OT(must not know me very well...LOL)
<< Thinks that Me and guitargoddess should go on a double date with NissanGirl and NotAnotherHonda


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^knows he's sweet deep down inside. (i know it to haha  
<<agrees with the double date thing.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is as sweet as candy
<<can't think of anything productive to say


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^isnt very talkative tonight
<<im not either, im just happy to finally see you online


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^shows his sweetness.

Aww! lol


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ is also sweet
<< is flattered, damn everyone seems a little quite tonight. Thank god i have someone to talk to to :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^Shut the fuck up Bro.....................................












J/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is jealous....LOL, JK


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> ^^ is also sweet
> << is flattered, damn everyone seems a little quite tonight. Thank god i have someone to talk to to :thumbup:


^^lucky he has someone to talk to. grrrr  

<<is flattered to.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah right Biotch. Im gonna own you and Nismoprincess in FF...Both of you will lose and for ever be considered my Bitch...................................................Nah i cant say shit till the draft


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ doubts my FF skillz...LOL


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is the coolest guy in OT...LOL, fuck i dont know, no body else is saying anything :thumbup:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^lives in kansas


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^lives in OK , wooooooooooooooooooooooo
<<doesnt know where she lives


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is going to get even more fun to talk to soon (if thats possible)


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Is wacking off while talking to the ladies tonight


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is wacking off while talking to the guys tonight


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^is wacking off while typing tonight


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^is just wacking off


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

<needs some help


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is crackin me up


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]<needs some help [/QUOTE]

^^should read some of the posts ive made

<<already has someone to help haha


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^ loves lobster sauce


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^loves my face

hahahaha


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^has no funny post 
<nothing else to say


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^loves my face
> 
> hahahaha


^HAHAHA Stumped for the fisrt time with laughter, I forgot about the gallery


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^needs to get his memory checked then.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]^has no funny post 
<nothing else to say[/QUOTE]

^^didnt look at all my posts hard enough.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^ doesn't know I smoke too much weed and am burnt


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^doesn't know i dont have eyes


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> ^ doesn't know I smoke too much weed and am burnt


^^never told me that so how was I supposed to know.

<<now knows haha


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]^^doesn't know i dont have eyes[/QUOTE]

^^doesnt think to tell me this.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

<< Feels like he is getting in between some hot ***** action


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is truly hilarious


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^just thought of the same thing I did.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ is gonna help me wack off now


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is obviously dreaming.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^has a pic?
<<doesn't have a pic yet


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Secretly desires the touch of a woman


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^fucked up my posts
<<damn my slow typing


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^^obviuosly dreaming about it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^has a pic?
> <<doesn't have a pic yet


^^needs to get a pic and should check out the gallery.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Wants to give me the password to her album so i can look at her other pics


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^agrees with him on guitargoddess needing a pic


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Deosn't realize he is talking to mod pretending to be chicks


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^should know those are the only pics ive posted on nf..all other inquires need a password and a damn good reason.


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

<Is off to check the gallery, its like CHRISTMAS! LOL and is definitely a girl...dudes dont have vaginas... :dumbass:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^smart girl


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Realizes the just being Hal is reson enough and gives up the punanne... I mean password


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is right about the reason but needs to watch his speech.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^needs to stop thinking outloud
<< I want a PW!!!


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^fucked up my post
^^ Hal did mean punanne


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^Needs to stop sweating me


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^DAMNIT
<<this isnt working very well


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^has fucked up a lot of posts here



guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^did mean punanne


only if its yours


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^ just got it up again for round 2


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> ^^has fucked up a lot of posts here
> 
> 
> 
> only if its yours



^^should start typing faster then. 
<<should do the same


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messd up my post BUT has a great pic ...omg 
^ Boxbro is taking the train to slowville
<<is also slow thou...


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^ok, now your messing me up too
<<is typing as fast as possible


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^doesnt realize im not a psychic. 
<<trying to type as fast as possible


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ is gonna come over and


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^needs to keep wishing


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^messd up my post BUT has a great pic ...omg
> ^ Boxbro is taking the train to slowville
> <<is also slow thou...


^^needs to take a pic 
<<appreciates the sweet comment and apologizes for messing up the post..but people are messin up mine to


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^wants to get high and fuck

edit: Not meant for you


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /\ is gonna come over and


^^needs to keep on dreaming


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is right about the pic thing
<<will get on it ASAP , scouts honor


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^better get a pic

or else..lol j/k


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^needs to take a pic with her
<<wants the first pic that guitargoddess takes :thumbup:


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^all have messed up posts
<<Is laughing at the post madness


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ needs to go and look at the funny gifs in "high school ass whoopin" thread
< will keep on dreaming


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^needs to express those dreams.

hahahaha


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ needs to come over and install my new headers while i asspack her!


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^is going to get his ass kicked by NotAnotherHonda
<<is going to laugh while he does it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is right about that one
<<would like to watch that to


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ is gonna be blamed for whatever i did wrong

EDIT: wrong person. Why, are you Tommy's gf or sumthin? I was just fuckin around, geez.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /\ needs to come over and install my new headers while i asspack her!


^^expressed his dream a little to much here.
<<is amazed by his comments


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^LOL...shouldnt be amazed by anything in OT


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /\ is gonna be blamed for whatever i did wrong
> 
> EDIT: wrong person. Why, are you Tommy's gf or sumthin? I was just fuckin around, geez.


^^needs to not take things so seriously.
<<was joking around


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^is having a good time
<<should pay more attention


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^was having a REALLY good time....LOL
<<kind of wishes i was drinking with her


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ got me on that one!
< never takes things seriously, but sometimes goes too far


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^is having a good time
> <<should pay more attention


^^right about that.
<<needs to have an even better time though..haha


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^messed up my post  but is still great


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^told you i would help you with that


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

^^ got slighty turned on by seeing me in a dress

P.S. not.another.honda can suck a dick


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

^^cant help me
<<will tend to her own problems


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /\ got me on that one!
> < never takes things seriously, but sometimes goes too far



<<understands..its all good.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> ^^cant help me
> <<will tend to her own problems


<<can too help, i want to help :fluffy:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> ^^ got slighty turned on by seeing me in a dress
> 
> P.S. not.another.honda can suck a dick


^^needs to keep spittin those lovely words.
<<will love to see what happens later.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

**my'02altima** said:


> ^^ got slighty turned on by seeing me in a dress


OK, so maybe i did.

NOT!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> ^^needs to keep spittin those lovely words.
> <<will love to see what happens later.


^^wants to show NF her beautiful butterfly


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ is lord of NF in so many ways.
< needs to go to sleep cause going on road trip tommorow


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> ^^wants to show NF her beautiful butterfly


^^only wishes that were true


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

SERmonkey65 said:


> /\ is lord of NF in so many ways.
> < needs to go to sleep cause going on road trip tommorow


^^is lucky
<<wants to take a road trip


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Butterfly in the sky
I can fly twice as high
just take a look
it's in a book
Reading Rainbooowww


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

<<cant believe he actually remembers that song


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> <<cant believe he actually remembers that song


^^ doesn't know I was one of those kids that gave a book review at the end of the show


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^yes, another fucked up post
<<also wants to take a roadtrip


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^doesnt know about the reading rainbow


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

BoxBroSG said:


> ^^yes, another fucked up post
> <<also wants to take a roadtrip


Nobody calls a girl pussy, we call them cunts. So it should read "Iknow i have a cunt....no need to call me one"


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

^^replied to my origonal post about nissangirl's sig


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

pussy is a term for a whimpy guy, and i thought reading rainbow was a local thing cause it was on PBS and my friend was on it once.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> Nobody calls a girl pussy, we call them cunts. So it should read "Iknow i have a cunt....no need to call me one"


^^needs to realize he just replied to the wrong post and also needs to read some of my posts to know why I put that quote up.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ is trying to pwn hal


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^just made me realize that haha


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Flying V said:


> ^ is trying to pwn hal


She can pwne me any time she wants


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^^ pwned his wife with the 70.00 chocolate


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> She can pwne me any time she wants


^^should of watched what he said.

pwned then! haha


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ anti-flaccid


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

<<only wishes she knew what he just said


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ anti- flaccid aka " soft penis"


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

<<understand now =)..but doesnt understand why he gave me that name...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ doesnt know that I am random. and a hard penis is always better than a soft one


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^is right about that. 
<<now knows he just a random type of guy.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ has penis envy


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

^^hes right about that in a way


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs to hurry up and buy the spec


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^wishen for a sticken


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Flying V said:


> ^ needs to hurry up and buy the spec


^^is right about that one to


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

^needs a 240SX!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ needs to turbo the z


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

DE is good enough for now


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

^ not enough for me


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

with intake and exuast it is. coming soon the pathfinder intake too.


----------

